# I'm quitting ACNH (longest post ever)



## kevindamico91 (May 4, 2020)

This will be a long post. Sorry in advice for my bad english.
I really feel strange since ACNH was released and today I'm really starting to think to stop playing ACNH, so I need to write what I think so I can understand if I'm the only one feeling this way.

I became fan of Animal Crossing when New Leaf came out. I fell in love with it and I started to play lots of hours with it. My love for AC was growing a lot and I shortly became obsessed with it. After some time, they announced HHD and Amiibo Festival games.
Even if Amiibo Festival was a bit delusional, I used to enjoy it because it was on a new console, it had lots of different things compared to NL (different map layout, had graphics, references to works and so on...)
Same thing for HHD: After designing the entire plaza, I started to feel bored about the game, but at the same time I was loving the game because it introduced ton of new things: furniture outside, a giant plaza with tons of customizable shops, a lot of interaction with special villagers, villager interacting with stuff, villager making different things based on where they were located etc... And it was a great way to learn new stuff about special villagers.

Even if HHD and Amiibo Festival weren't good enough to replace New Leaf, I never get bored playing New Leaf. I used to have 2 copies of the game and after the update came out, I bought another one and started a new city.

After some years, I started to dream about the new game and it became an obsession. I used to analyze HHD and Amiibo Festival to speculate on how the new game could be. I even started to bring Animal Crossing content on my channel, where I used to talk about AC origins, trivia about special characters, speculations and things like that.
Since the new game was taking so long, I decided to search for all the missing games and try them. I couldn't define myself as a big AC fan without trying all the games.

I started with Wild World. I really some things about the game and I was really surprised about some features removed like talking about blood donation or talking about donating to a poor city, or the dump, but I was having difficulties with commands. I really hated every time to need to change between touch and buttons (in New Leaf you can make both things with any problem, while in Wild World, if you are on touch mode and you press a button, it activates button mode and you need to press that button again to make it work...). This made me quit the game shortly and after that, I tried City Folk.
I really loved that game! Even this time I was really hating the commands...Using the Wii remote pointer to make some action was really stressful, but the game was really fun to me and I loved it! I know some people hate this chapter because they say it's a carbon copy of Wild World, but I enjoyed the fact that it was introducing a plaza with lots of shops. And Serena... gosh, I loved her! She was so funny and unpredictable! But commands brought me to quit the game after some weeks, because I was finding really difficult to play it.
Before I move on, I'd like to say that even if I had difficulties with commands, I really loved both games!

After some months I finally was able to buy Animal Crossing for Gamecube.
Gosh, I can't believe how much this chapter surprised me! It was more than 15 years old and you could see that for lots of things, but the game was so full of things that all the convenient features missing were not penalizing the game. I used to play it with a broken gamestop Gamecube controller and I had drifting problems, buttons not working but gosh, I never got bored about that game! It was really fun to see villagers interact and every mean dialogue was even funnier! I loved little events like morning routine and the tropical island with the special islander... Gosh, so cool!
I managed to pay the entire house loan and get the golden axe from Farley...
If I think about my favourite Animal Crossing, I can't decide if I love more New Leaf or the first Animal Crossing, but I think I would choose the original one.

And now there's New Horizons. I wasn't 100% convinced about this chapter because of the new mechanics, but I thought "Nintendo always did a great job, so I'm sure this chapter will be epic". But it wasn't like I thought.
From the start, I felt like something was different and of the most important things about the standard Ac games was missing: feel relaxed.

Since the first day of playing, I have a constant feel of anxiety and even game's music isn't helping for this. Some times I really wish I could be able to turn the music off and just play enjoying nature sounds. I was a big fan on Animal Crossing soundtrack and I used to use it as ringtones too.
Sometimes I used to play New Leaf songs to relaxing while studying or working at the computer, but now I sometimes prefer to completely mute the game and play it without sounds, instead of listen to the music.

But this is not all:
-This game is incomplete. New Leaf introduced lots of new things (like diving,Tortimer's island, Dream Suite...) and all these things are now removed from the game. Why? I know some people will answer "they are planning to add them with updates", but why? It took 7 years to release the game, so why they are releasing it incomplete and adding things slowly?
Aya Kyogoku said that this game was made to be played at least for one year and I was like "gosh, if she said this, is because New Leaf wasn't expected to last this long, but I played it for more than 4 years, so how much will last New Horizons for me?".
But now I'm here, after one month and I already want to quit the game, because now I know that saying the game was expecting to last one year, she was meaning that they were cutting all the features from the previous games and adding them who knows when.
This is not my idea of making a game last longer, to be honest.
This is the first thing that really started to making me feel really bad while playing the game and now that one month is past, things are getting worst.


Gosh I'm writing so much and I still need to say a lot, so I think I'll proceed with points:
- Events: Easter events was a big delusion. Nintendo's twitter accounts were promoting this event like it would have been epic. Before NH was even announced, I used to make videos on my channel about ideas I had for events. For example, I imagined this:
Before easter day, you received a letter from Zipper T. Bunny and attached to the letter, there's a ticket. You bring that ticket to Porter (who will wait for you with an hot air balloon in the plaza) and he will bring you to the Easter Island. This is a special island you can only visit on easter day and it's full of themed houses and decorations...  Your goal is to help Zipper T bunny to find all the eggs hidden on the island and bring them to him. You will get themed furnitures based on how many eggs you bring to him. But that's not all! Some special villagers lives on this island and if you help them with some side quests, you can convince them to come to live to your town!
This is a 3d model I found on the web that I used in my video to present my idea for easter day event (I used tons of other images to present the idea, but this is not the topic of this post):




Now... I wasn't expecting a big isle like this, or a bigger event like. the one I talked about, but I was expecting something new for sure.
Easter event started before easter and after 3 days I already finished all the diy recipes. And when easter day came,Zipper T Bunny justsaid "oh cool you got everything, here are new diy recipes! And after literally 15 minutes,the bunny event was already over.
But the Earth Day was announced and it was the biggest disappointment ever.
This was where I decided to stop following Nintendo's twitter accounts, becausethey promoted this event again like it was this big event, when the only special thing about this event was Nook Miles missions.
Leif was introduced with the update, but since he will be available even after the event, it doesn't make him part of it, so this event is literally based only on one nook miles mission each day.
- Multiplayer/Online save. Playing with other players was lot of fun in New Leaf. You could go to Tortimer island and play lots of funny minigames or collect fish,bugs or dive together to collect fish creatures. Now all of this stuff is disappeared and the only thing you can do is run around the isle collecting fruit, fishes or bugs. you can craft materials, but if one player gets the material from a tree, the other can't, so it's pretty pointless... But the worst thing is: while you are playing with somebody, you need to pray for connection to don't stop, because you can't save in this game. It's 2020, now you pay to play online but surprise, you can't save and you need to leave/go back to the isle every 5 minutes if you don't want to lose everything.
I'll not mention the fact that this game was designed to force you to play with other players (for example, you can't get different fruits from your native and sister one, if you don't get them from other players).
- Lack of buildings. New Leaf had 14 different buildings (if you don't count the photographic stand and if you count Gracie Grace and Leif has separate shops) and Happy Home Designer had like 10 different buildings and you could even customize them outside and inside!(happy home designer example of SOME of the customizations for just one building:














So ok, you don't want to release the shops at the beginning, but at least give me the opportunity to make my own buildings, since it was possible in a spin-off game!

- Mystery island. Advertised like cool mystery island where you can find villagers you can invite in your town... SO COOL! turns out that they are just a bunch of pre-existing island and after you have all plots full in your island, you will not see new villagers on mystery isles. And when you finally have an empty space, you have one day to find a villager on mystery islands, or random villager will take the empty space.

- Villagers. While NH introduced new things regardin villagers (compared to New Leaf - since Happy Home Designer already had most of these things), I feel like it's not enough. At the question "will you introduce new personalities"? Aya and Hisashi answered, "we will not add new personalities because we will work to make the existing ones better".
Ok, I'm fine with this. But I feel like it turned out to be the same thing as gamefreak did with pokemon. Villagers always repeats the same things and if you get 2 villagers of the same personality it even gets worst (NH has 8 different kinds of personalities, but you have space for 10 villager in the game, so you are forced to get double). I had Hamphrey and Dobie together in Hamphrey's house and while I was talking alternately to both, they were repeating the exact same dialogues.
Snooty villagers are now the sweetest personality of the game. They are always like "honey you are so cute!" "honey thanks for this" "honey you are the best of the world".
New Leaf lost lots of naughtiness, but now it is totally disappeared.
The meanest dialogue I got was from an uchi villager that said: "you keep coming here but you don't say anything concrete".
Another problem here is that villagers don't ask favors anymore... I used to get 3-4 requests each day in New Leaf, but now I can barely get one every 2 days.

- Designs. You pay to unlock the opportunity to download other's design, but you have only 50 slots available. You could think that it is cool compared to New Leaf who only had 10 (or 12, I don't remember). that's true, but in New Leaf you were able to create other characters to have other slots available. Happy Home Designer gave to the player 120 slots. And in New Horizons you need to share your 50 slots with ALL the players. So if you divide them, you get about 6 slots for each player... It's like half of the slots available in New Leaf. And the funny thing is that now you pay to unlock other players designs.

- Annoying things to do. Some things are really boring. Moving flowers in New Leaf was so good, but now it is a nightmare. You need to shovel every single flower, your shovel breaks so you need to go to make a new one and repeat this every 5 minutes if you have lots of lowers. And let's not talk about creating repeated items. I see some people paying other players nook miles ticket to make stuck of fish baits.

Today I played the game and I found myself running through the island without knowing what to do. After one month, my island is almost complete.
I have some free zones and I really don't know what to do with them, because I would like to make some commercial zones, but:
- Timmy and Tommy have only 4-5 items available each day (and there are no more upgrades available for now) and it seems like they are always the same. I should start stalking other players to ask them every day what they are selling in their isle, but I'm not that kind of person.
- If you create some stands with the diy recipe, you can't put "raw" items on them, or Isabelle will lower your island rating.
- I already reached the 8 ramps limit.

So I'm stuck here. I'm at 360+ hours of gameplay (I think that half of them running randomly without knowing what to do) and now I only play the game to talk to the villagers and collect materials and fossils (you can do this in half an hour) and then I already don't know what to do.
This is the first time that this is happening for me. Even the original AC made me play for lots of hours each day and in New Leaf I used to play


I still feel like I didn't explain well how bad I'm feeling. I hope you will not take this post as a hateful post because it isn't.
I'm just a big big fan of Animal Crossing who is feeling sad and deluded because he feels like New horizons is not like other Animal Crossing games anymore.
I waited for this game so much, I wasn't able to really enjoy other games during this years because could only think about this game and now that I have, I already want to quit it. It's really depressing.

Probably no one will read this poem, but I needed to write this somewhere, even if after all of this, I still feel bad...

EDIT: Just want to add one thing: I think that the biggest problem for me is that the game is incomplete for now, compared to New Leaf. Ok, maybe they'll update it adding the missing stuff, but this thing is making me more anxious, since I don't see why I need to work on my isle now if they will add things in the future and I will need to completely change my island to fit the new stuff.

EDIT 2: I'm having some difficulties to reply to everyone... I was not expecting this post to get so much attention. I saw there's a recurrent answer and I feel like it's better to answer here.
Lots of people are using quarantine to "justify" the fact that I can't enjoy NH anymore. That's not true.

I now leave in my own house and I have lots of things to do even if I'm quarantined, but when NL came out, I used to be home 24hours a day because I didn't go to school nor to work. So I used to play to NL even more than how much I play NH now.
So the quarantine is not the problem. The problem is that this game is incomplete (for now) compared to NL.
New Leaf had a lot to offer: just think about the good multiplayer were you were able to make lots of things without losing the progress, or the island with lots of minigames, or Harriet, were you could go to make receive a random and unexpected haircut, or diving, collecting bugs/fishes with friends... Some of the multiplayer things are available in NH too, but since you can't save during online multiplayer, it is like they are not existing.
So it's not a problem of how many hours I played NH, because I played NL even more and never got bored.


----------



## purple_vixen (May 4, 2020)

I did read all of this. You might just need a break, rather than to quit - you have put a lot of time snc effort into your village and your villagers. If you don't delete your island, you can always change your mind. 

I am pining after some of the old games, but I wonder if they will be as fun as we remember when we go back. A lot of us have put a lot of effort into this game, with lots of hours available due to lockdown. We might be a bit burned out because we have accomplished a lot close together and now we're running out of achievements, and the pace of the game is slowing. 

Maybe go back to the older games, report back on how you find them, and stay in touch with this community - the people who understand why you are passionate about these games.


----------



## kevindamico91 (May 4, 2020)

purple_vixen said:


> I did read all of this. You might just need a break, rather than to quit - you have put a lot of time snc effort into your village and your villagers. If you don't delete your island, you can always change your mind.
> 
> I am pining after some of the old games, but I wonder if they will be as fun as we remember when we go back. A lot of us have put a lot of effort into this game, with lots of hours available due to lockdown. We might be a bit burned out because we have accomplished a lot close together and now we're running out of achievements, and the pace of the game is slowing.
> 
> Maybe go back to the older games, report back on how you find them, and stay in touch with this community - the people who understand why you are passionate about these games.



Thanks for the time you took to read everything.
Yes, a good thing about NH compared to NL is that it hasn't big side effects if you don't access to the game every day so I can take a break. 
Even if now we are in quarantine, the situation is not different for me compared to when New Leaf came out, because I used to don't go to school and don't have a work when I played it, so I used to play lots of hours on it too.

The fact that we ran out of achievements might be due to the lots of the free hours available through the day and few things to do instead (I live in Italy, so here we were completely quarantined in home since march - even if I live alone with my boyfriend and there's always a lot of things to do when you live at home without parents), but I think that the biggest problem (as I added in an edit in the main post) is that the game is incomplete for now. 
It is missing lots of things compared to NL and even if we know that some of them will be added, we still don't know which one will be added and we don't even know when, so I'm having a lot of anxiety thinking about how I will plan things on my island if maybe 2 months later I will need to make everything from scrap because they added new things and I don't know where to put them because my isle is full. 

I will stay in touch with this community for sure. I changed lots of communities (I'm staying really far from Italian communities because they are really toxic) and now even if I don't post a lot in here, I sometimes read other post and I feelgood in here.

Thanks again for your time and your answer.


----------



## Feraligator (May 4, 2020)

I read the whole thing and I think it's OK you are feeling this way.

I think maybe either take a break, or pick the game up again once lots of updates have rolled out so you come back and have more to work with, since you said you feel anxious about planning if you don't know what's coming. I completely understand this.

I don't really have much more to say other than saying the other games are still available to you. I might go check on my GC/NL town even! Maybe play these games for the next couple of months if you feel like it and come back to NH once more things have rolled out to see if you still like it? And if not, you could maybe sell it.

I also felt the same way about the HHD buildings, I even remember posting on here that I hope restaurants and grocery stores make their way into NH just like in HHD. The music too, with how relaxing the WW and NL soundtracks were, I really was not happy with the NH soundtrack. At this point I'll mute and play other games' songs during the night instead.

I think right now a break for you is most ideal.


----------



## Hanyuu (May 4, 2020)

I'm so glad someone has put into words how I've been feeling recently!

The game has just gotten.... boring?? After like a month of gameplay?
I understand that they're adding new events and things gradually and all that but for the meantime the game just feels so hollow? I have over 400 hours and I think half of that is just me staring at the screen, willing myself to find something to do because I don't want to admit the game is lacking.

It's a gorgeous game and was so fun in the beginning, but there's just not enough to do man.

I also think you got the topic of villager dialogue SPOT ON!!!!!
I've got mostly wolves on my island so I have quite a few crankies (by my own choice) and I can basically recall every single thing a cranky villager can say to you. I feel like they could take the villagers out of the game and it would more or less be the same - they don't seem to be the main focus unlike previous titles.

Feel comfort in the fact you're not the only one feeling like this. Maybe a break is needed? 
I've been limiting how often I play now and it gets me more interested in the game.

You've brought up some really good points here though, for which I'd have to agree to most if not all of them.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 4, 2020)

While I agree that the game is incomplete, I'm actually a fan of this update model. In New Leaf era, everyone had everything in the first week with agressive time traveling and it completely ruined the social and trading aspects of the game for me. I prefer the content be gated by updates so I don't feel miles behind everyone else, as someone who doesn't time travel and hasn't at all in NH.

I prefer this "slow burn" style of animal crossing being enforced a little more than in New Leaf, where you couldn't even have anything worth trading unless you abused your system clock immensely. However, that doesn't mean this comes without its problems. I will admit I wish this game had more content at launch. The "slow burn" as it is is a little _too _slow. and I think every Animal Crossing fan is worried that their favorite character or feature might just... not happen. That's something that does worry me.

Events so far have been mundane, but your idea for events is quite frankly unrealistic. Especially since they're doing events for minor holidays and pumping out 2-3 a month, the amount you expected from the Easter event is pretty ridiculous to hope for, frankly. the Easter event sucked, but it's not like Bunny Day was everyone's favorite holiday in New Leaf either. Bunny Day furniture has _always been awful,_ and quite frankly the fact that they saw complaints and hotfixed egg spawns I think is a testament that they're committed to this game. 

I'm not a rabid fanboy who thinks this installment is above criticism by all means, and while some of your complaints (tedious crafting, lack of items in stores, 8 ramps limiting creativity quite a bit, shared design slots (currently my biggest problem, I invited my two little siblings onto my island and it's been a nightmare them filling my inventory with awful designs) some of your criticism seems silly or some expectations seem set too high.

Yes, they had 7 years to work on this game. But this game needed MASSIVE graphical enhancements from New Leaf, on a whole new system which might not even have been conceptualized when New Leaf was released. the game looks gorgeous, and I feel that was their main priority. So far they've been good at addressing complaints and releasing frequent updates, for now let's hope they keep the streak going.

Just wanted to share my own thoughts, since I really resonated with some of your complaints and really disagreed with others. I still enjoy the game, and I could see myself playing the game in its current state with no more updates at least until the end of the first year, when I stop getting seasonal DIYs and such. I have high expectations that Nintendo can make that 1 year into 4 or 5 with a few updates.


----------



## Babypink (May 4, 2020)

I’m very sorry you feel this way but I think you might just need a break. New horizon was released in a very peculiar moment for half of the population: being in quarantine, almost disconnected from real life, made a lot of people play like crazy, while I strongly believe than animal crossing is a game made for short game sessions(at least, that’s what always worked for me). I really like this new game, the graphic is pleasant and I have fun but I can understand some of your concerns as I have them as well. Mainly small things that I can wait or live without but for me the biggest thing is villager dialogues...they are boring, plain, repetitive. I always loved normal personality villagers, they are my favourite and now I have 4 on my island and I’m just crossing my fingers every day I load up the game that at least one will ask me to move. I miss the mean comments, I remember when I was younger playing with WW how fun getting mean dialogues was. Now it’s all sugar and vanilla and it’s boring! I don’t think this will ever change so I must get used to it but for now, this is my biggest concern.


----------



## Megina (May 4, 2020)

Honestly? I have to agree with you on every point.
This is exactly how I've been feeling.

The lack of options, the missing features, the boring villager dialogue...
It feels so repetitive.
They gave us an unfinished game.
I have a bad feeling they'll hide the features we should have gotten in the first place behind some sort of pay wall...

So what if snooty villagers were a little mean?
At least it's better than them being some doting drone.

Zipper's event was tragic...

Diving should have been included from the beginning.
Why are we missing so many iconic furniture sets?

Drives me bonkers...
I'm still playing, only an hour a day if that.
But I've found some other games I can play to hit that itch.

(Not trying to advertise... But if you're looking for something else to play...)


Littlewood is a cute pixel harvestmoon-ish sort of game.
TemTem might hit that Pokemon vibe for ya.
Stardew Valley everyone will suggest if you haven't played it yet. (That's on Switch too!)

I'm just sitting here... Holding out for a HUGE update on ACNH that will actually give me a reason to play...
While also waiting for some other games to release that I'm pretty sure I'm going to enjoy more.


----------



## cainhurst (May 4, 2020)

I thought this was going to be a flounce-type post from the title, but you expressed yourself really well, and I agree with a lot of what you've said, too - it is incomplete, which has been my biggest complaint, because it impacts my own enjoyment of the game; I was expecting there to be more polish, for more love to be there, idk.

But it's definitely not healthy to feel such all-encompassing anxiety toward New Horizons either. I 100% get that you care for the series - we all do, though some more than others obviously - but if you literally can't enjoy NH because of your attachment to older titles, then quitting probably is the right move for you. The older titles will always be there; no one can take those away from you. And NH will still be here if you ever change your mind.

A good, long break will do you good. Whether you come back is up to you. You know yourself best, so take care of yourself. ♥


----------



## Aronthaer (May 4, 2020)

I wanted to adress the topic of people saying they're bored after 320/400 hours. like, the game came out 45 days ago? if you're bored of the game, it's because you've logged 8-10 hours EVERY SINGLE DAY SINCE LAUNCH. take a break, go play something else. Valorant is pretty good if you're into shooters, Minecraft is getting a huge update, Xenoblade definitive edition is coming out soon. Maybe you're like me and you haven't finished all the routes in Fire Emblem: Three Houses. I'm coming back to that after 250 hours of Animal Crossing. It's okay to be bored if it's the only thing you've done for a month and a half. Nintendo couldn't have predicted that we'd receive this game at the exact time most of us get holed up in our houses all day. Learn a new hobby, Go outside and take a walk if you live in a rural area and that's an option. It's okay to be bored of a game that's given you 400 hours of enjoyment. take a break and come back for events and updates.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 4, 2020)

a lot of yall are definetely looking back at NL with rose-colored glasses because once you unlocked all the shops there wasnt much to do lmao i also got bored of NL at one point. take a break from the game and relax, im sure the game will meet your expectations in a few months and years to come.


----------



## Babylon (May 4, 2020)

I read this all too and I understand that you are feeling burnt out. I think lots of people are feeling this way because lots of people have already put 300, 400, 500+ hours into this game after only a month and a half.

To answer your question as to why Nintendo decided to slowly add "old" features...
It is so that people continue to play the game. Animal Crossing will always have that loyal fanbase that logs in every day for years, but most people will lose interest after a few weeks. With other games you either play until you beat the game then stop playing (Breath of the Wild) OR a game where you play for years to get better and better (online FPS, MOBA's). Animal Crossing is a game you never beat but it's also a game that you don't get "better" at. It wants to be a game you play for years though. If there is a new event, new feature or something coming out every two weeks then people will continue logging in. 
I'm not saying that this is a good business practice... but it is a smart one.
I'm the the point of logging in for 30 minutes a day or less. But, man, when those hedges came out... I went hard again. So a part of me is happy that Nintendo is rolling things out slowly. Another part of me is anxious that they'll roll out minigames after quarantine and I'll have less time to enjoy it.


----------



## SheepMareep (May 4, 2020)

I think you solved the reason for you being unhappy with the game by saying you've played for 360+ hours in a month.
Every ac game gets to the "sign on for 30min just to water flowers, look in shops, and talk to villagers". You've played more acnh in one month than you likely played every other ac game in a month or even months.

Yes. The updates are slow to roll out but... that's the point. Acnh wasnt planned to be released during a pandemic when people are bored at home doing nothing with hours of free time. It's meant to be a relaxing 1-2hr/day when you get home life simulator to wind down after the stressors of work/school/day to day life.

Definitley take some time away and space out your play times; play for those 30/min a day or every other day and then move on to something new. I've stopped obsessively playing for the same exact reason; it's getting boring. But it's also because we arent supposed to be playing 10hr/day.


----------



## starlightsong (May 4, 2020)

I only skimmed through some things on here and don't 100% agree with all of your points (for example I like the dialogue even if it could still be better and think some of the mean GC dialogue is too harsh), but I do agree with a lot of it--the game feels incomplete to me too, as if even though it was delayed they needed more time, especially with all the glitches and the fact that multiple of them are massive and gamebreaking and/or make people feel uncomfortable with using multiplayer features. I don't like the update model because I absolutely hate the uncertainty of so many things being gone and not knowing if they'll come back and just having to say "well maybe we'll get it with an update!" and I'm really upset that the minigames are gone, they hyped up 8 player multiplayer but what's the point of it? I was hoping for more minigames and never expected they'd be gone completely, and honestly? 8 player multiplayer takes forever to even get everyone in because of the loading screens and then lags to unplayability and it makes me wonder if they even tested it at all. Also, I hate when people say we're looking at NL with nostalgia goggles or whatever because I literally still play New Leaf, I have 4 towns and I still play it every day and I'm having more fun with it than NH still so yeah I feel you, OP.

I really shouldn't be going off on my own rant on your post though so I'll just say this: it's okay that you're feeling this way! I feel like you should just take a break rather than entirely quitting the game, but that's up to you and I get how you feel.


----------



## JKDOS (May 4, 2020)

kevindamico91 said:


> I'll not mention the fact that this game was designed to force you to play with other players (for example, you can't get different fruits from your native and sister one, if you don't get them from other players).



Sorry, but what? This is not true. I think you worded this wrong or something


----------



## Babypink (May 4, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> a lot of yall are definetely looking back at NL with rose-colored glasses because once you unlocked all the shops there wasnt much to do lmao i also got bored of NL at one point. take a break from the game and relax, im sure the game will meet your expectations in a few months and years to come.


I think I might be in the minority and I am about to say a very not popular thing but I hated NL. Being the mayor, what? I bought it when it came out, played a little bit, left it there to collect dust for years and then came back later when the rumours about a new AC game started to go around. But I hated it so much, I only love and always will WW. I still play it sometimes


----------



## Prince_of_Galar (May 4, 2020)

I read your post. I genuinely believe that most of the features you miss are on their way back. This is the first animal crossing game that has been released on a platform that can easily receive routine game updates.
Take a break for now and try some other things (I highly recommend Stardew Valley, but you might already be playing it). When you come back, there will likely be more updates that will help in returning ACNH to what you love about the series.


----------



## Sanaki (May 4, 2020)

I understand you, I ended up going back to an old MMO I used to play and I have barely touched the game in a week. I got pretty overwhelmed decorating my town and stuff, I am also not a huge fan of the hourly music and I feel like that plays a lot in it for me. It doesn't really have the charm as old games did. It feels stressful instead. Doesn't help that I had to restart and I clocked so much time already into it because of quarantine.

I personally never saw the Welcome Amiibo update on NL, so I don't really remember how I felt about New Leaf because I honestly didn't really "play" all that much. I kinda used it to cycle and that was it


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 4, 2020)

You don't have to decide now for the entire future. If not playing right now helps you or feels better than that would be a wise choice. You don't have to close the entire book though, you can just see how you feel not playing a d maybe someday you'll miss it and find that feeling back of excitement. I can understand what you say even though I don't recognize myself in it. I think its kind of embedded in this type of open world, no defined goal type of game. Sometimes by not specifying any goal, you create a feeling of claustrofobic need to reach certain goals you set for yoursrlf, because it xan be overwhelming. Thats even withoit considering that the game evolved in a direction that doesn't feel right for you.

I hope whatever choice you make will feel right for you and you always will feel the freedom to make a new choice again. Good luck.


----------



## SheepMareep (May 4, 2020)

Babypink said:


> I think I might be in the minority and I am about to say a very not popular thing but I hated NL. Being the mayor, what? I bought it when it came out, played a little bit, left it there to collect dust for years and then came back later when the rumours about a new AC game started to go around. But I hated it so much, I only love and always will WW. I still play it sometimes


Lol I thought I was the only one who thought similar to this!
I liked NL but... overall WW and CF were both more fun to me. NL brought about a strange sense of competition in the community and I always felt like my town wasnt good enough. I'd constantly restart and stress over every little detail which made it not so fun. Also the mayor thing confused me since isabelle seemed to do all the work 
This time the island rep seems more natural and such since it was pretty much voted on/agreed upon by the other two villagers. In NL you just walk off a bus and everyone's like ITS THE MAYOR and you have no clue??? Plus I'm loving the return to a slower pace. nl was a whirlwind and I can see how this can be painfully slow compared to that but... it's a great change of pace back to the simple days of WW imo


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 4, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> I only skimmed through some things on here and don't 100% agree with all of your points (for example I like the dialogue even if it could still be better and think some of the mean GC dialogue is too harsh), but I do agree with a lot of it--the game feels incomplete to me too, as if even though it was delayed they needed more time, especially with all the glitches and the fact that multiple of them are massive and gamebreaking and/or make people feel uncomfortable with using multiplayer features. I don't like the update model because I absolutely hate the uncertainty of so many things being gone and not knowing if they'll come back and just having to say "well maybe we'll get it with an update!" and I'm really upset that the minigames are gone, they hyped up 8 player multiplayer but what's the point of it? I was hoping for more minigames and never expected they'd be gone completely, and honestly? 8 player multiplayer takes forever to even get everyone in because of the loading screens and then lags to unplayability and it makes me wonder if they even tested it at all. Also, I hate when people say we're looking at NL with nostalgia goggles or whatever because I literally still play New Leaf, I have 4 towns and I still play it every day and I'm having more fun with it than NH still so yeah I feel you, OP.
> 
> I really shouldn't be going off on my own rant on your post though so I'll just say this: it's okay that you're feeling this way! I feel like you should just take a break rather than entirely quitting the game, but that's up to you and I get how you feel.



i agree that the game is incomplete but we’re also comparing a game thats been out for a month to game that beens out for 7 years on a completely different system thats ran its course. the last big update was 2016 that was a total game changer, and that happened 3 yrs after the initial release. a lot of games are moving to a steady dlc/updates model so i think we’re gonna see more changes like these from future nintendo releases.

like someone else mentioned, if people are feeling bored or frustrated with the game its probably because they’ve logged 100+ hrs into the game already. life has stopped for most of us, and its completely resonable to feel tired of a game that you’ve spent hours playing. theres a lot of things that i would like to see changed or updated that probably should have been there in the initial release, but patience is key when playing this game. patience has always been hallmark of animal crossing


----------



## JKDOS (May 4, 2020)

Babypink said:


> I think I might be in the minority and I am about to say a very not popular thing but I hated NL. Being the mayor, what? I bought it when it came out, played a little bit, left it there to collect dust for years and then came back later when the rumours about a new AC game started to go around. But I hated it so much, I only love and always will WW. I still play it sometimes



Being mayor was okay, but poorly executed. It felt like Isabelle was the Mayor, and I was just a secretary and helping her decide how things should go. Also, you had to wait for villagers to suggest ideas for PWPs. This means it could have taken years to unlock a PWP you wanted. Building upgrades were also painfully slow to unlock, especially the final Nook's upgrade, since you had to pass Gracie's check 5 times. Since Able's sisters only sold like 3 clothing options per day, I had to buy everything possible per day and drop them all over town just to be sure I could pass the fashion check when Gracie showed up.


----------



## Babypink (May 4, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Being mayor was okay, but poorly executed. It felt like Isabelle was the Mayor, and I was just a secretary and helping her decide how things should go. Also, you had to wait for villagers to suggest ideas for PWPs. This means it could have taken years to unlock a PWP you wanted. Building upgrades were also painfully slow to unlock, especially the final Nook's upgrade, since you had to pass Gracie's check 5 times. Since Able's sisters only sold like 3 clothing options per day, I had to buy everything possible per day and drop them all over town just to be sure I could pass the fashion check when Gracie showed up.


Completely agree! I felt stressed in NL!


----------



## starlightsong (May 4, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> i agree that the game is incomplete but we’re also comparing a game thats been out for a month to game that beens out for 7 years on a completely different system thats ran its course. the last big update was 2016 that was a total game changer, and that happened 3 yrs after the initial release. a lot of games are moving to a steady dlc/updates model so i think we’re gonna see more changes like these from future nintendo releases.
> 
> like someone else mentioned, if people are feeling bored or frustrated with the game its probably because they’ve logged 100+ hrs into the game already. life has stopped for most of us, and its completely resonable to feel tired of a game that you’ve spent hours playing. theres a lot of things that i would like to see changed or updated that probably should have been there in the initial release, but patience is key when playing this game. patience has always been hallmark of animal crossing


I've gotta be honest, I'm not looking for debate with my post, just sharing how I feel with OP since we feel the same on a lot of things. But I don't really like this type of model just in general so I'm kinda frustrated with nintendo/the gaming industry as a whole at the moment, not just Animal Crossing. And I guess this is part of why lately I just keep replaying old games that I already know are good instead of getting into new ones. But to me, NL felt complete and amazing already and welcome amiibo was just an awesome surprise that brought new life into it when not as many people were playing anymore. It added a bunch of entirely new things along _with _old things like the villagers all for free and I loved that. This time around I'm desperately waiting for updates wondering if something I loved before will ever come back or if it's just permanently gone, and I might never know, and I hate that. Your opinion is just as valid as mine is and OP's is though.


----------



## Clock (May 4, 2020)

I'm sorry you feel this way when playing NH, I think you need a break playing NH because you might be playing too long. I tend to feel this way sometimes, so I end up playing the other AC games or find something else to do so I don't push myself to far.


----------



## naranjita (May 4, 2020)

Aronthaer said:


> I wanted to adress the topic of people saying they're bored after 320/400 hours. like, the game came out 45 days ago? if you're bored of the game, it's because you've logged 8-10 hours EVERY SINGLE DAY SINCE LAUNCH. take a break, go play something else. Valorant is pretty good if you're into shooters, Minecraft is getting a huge update, Xenoblade definitive edition is coming out soon. Maybe you're like me and you haven't finished all the routes in Fire Emblem: Three Houses. I'm coming back to that after 250 hours of Animal Crossing. It's okay to be bored if it's the only thing you've done for a month and a half. Nintendo couldn't have predicted that we'd receive this game at the exact time most of us get holed up in our houses all day. Learn a new hobby, Go outside and take a walk if you live in a rural area and that's an option. It's okay to be bored of a game that's given you 400 hours of enjoyment. take a break and come back for events and updates.


this tbh, I feel like we're holding animal crossing to insane standards. most video games out there won't give you 30 hours of entertainment, let alone 400. and animal crossing was always a series that you were supposed to play maybe 1 hour a day. I'm so confused when I see people being like "there's nothing to do in new horizons, I talk to my villagers a bit, check the shops, maybe do some fishing and I'm done for the day"... like, isn't that what we always did in animal crossing? what were you doing in previous games that could keep you entertained for 10 hours a day, every single day, for over a month? this was always a series that you were supposed to play for an hour or two every day for months if not years. it was a mobile game before mobile games even existed.


----------



## Tatoenami (May 4, 2020)

While reading your post I found a lot of things that I agreed with you on!
But the majority of the time I was just thinking you'd be a really great concept/game developer   That Zipper concept you created sounded really interesting, I would be excited to play it 
I also agree with many others on this post, maybe we just need a break from the game. It's not going anywhere and yet some of us are holding on to it for our dear lives haha


----------



## astoria (May 4, 2020)

I read your whole post and I agree with it. I’ve played the original one for GameCube and feel like that game is better than this one. Like it’s 2020 and the game is so empty and feels boring to me. I feel like I wasted $60 on this for so little content. The events aren’t even exciting either, I did the May Day tour and I was like what is this? Nook said it was supposed to be something relaxing for all your hard work but it was just a hard maze that I had to restart 3 times only to have rover give me a briefcase. Very boring. I’m not playing it everyday like I was in the beginning because there’s barely anything to do.


----------



## kjetta (May 4, 2020)

People have articulated far better than I can some points, and without wanting to rehash what has already been said, I want to share my thoughts.

The way I relate to this is completely different to a lot of people in this thread (and on this forum wider it feels) as I personally like that they have not front-loaded the game. It doesn't feel 'incomplete' to me, as Animal Crossing never felt like a game to be completed. They are committing to continuing to add content to the game as it evolves, and that feels refreshing to me. Regardless of it is content found in previous games, that has little impact on me. The point is that this game is a new game, not New Leaf. 

I think nostalgia and enough time removed from the initial experience of playing older entries in the series clouds peoples views of them. When I got New Leaf, I played for the first few months relentlessly. I would be on every hour of the day if I could. And as time went on, I grew bored. I started to play for half an hour each day (and only to water plants and do chores). People think that having the "absence of content" is the issue with the game, and I'm inclined to disagree. I don't believe that Animal Crossing is designed to be a game that you sink hours and hours into each day for the rest of the year. It is slow paced. There is objectively little to do (regardless of game entry). I believe COVID-19 and the quarantine/lockdown to be a huge issue for AC because (despite what all the articles and reviews would have you believe) I don't think that AC is the 'perfect' game for lockdown.

I have more thoughts, but I notice that as I write these initial thoughts I'm getting increasingly frustrated because I genuinely don't agree with a lot of the sentiments shared across forums about this game. My objective isn't to change people's minds, but I suppose to caution people that nostalgia, unusual circumstances and (perhaps) too high expectations are all partly to blame for peoples disappointment with this entry into the franchise. I will end it there as I don't know if I'm in the best headspace to continue.


----------



## Dewasa (May 4, 2020)

I've never played NL so I'm not even going to try and tackle the comparison between the 2 games. I do have question as I see a theme when people are comparing the 2 games, there seems to be a lot more features/things in NL. Those features, were they introduced when the game was released? I don't know if they were updated in or if out of the box, all of those features were all available.


----------



## Altarium (May 4, 2020)

Hanyuu said:


> I'm so glad someone has put into words how I've been feeling recently!
> 
> The game has just gotten.... boring?? After like a month of gameplay?
> I understand that they're adding new events and things gradually and all that but for the meantime the game just feels so hollow? I have over 400 hours and I think half of that is just me staring at the screen, willing myself to find something to do because I don't want to admit the game is lacking.
> ...



I think one of the problems here has been the virus and having to be on lockdown. Everyone has played the game WAY more than they would be able to normally without the pandemic going on, and I believe that's why some are starting to feel burned out. They did what was supposed to be done in 2 or 3 months in a single month. This is not anyone's fault, and I'm by no means trying to attack or be rude, sorry if it's coming across that way! I just think the developers weren't expecting everyone to be locked down by the time the game released and having more free time than usual. Taking a break is in order, I think!


----------



## Hanyuu (May 4, 2020)

Dewasa said:


> I've never played NL so I'm not even going to try and tackle the comparison between the 2 games. I do have question as I see a theme when people are comparing the 2 games, there seems to be a lot more features/things in NL. Those features, were they introduced when the game was released? I don't know if they were updated in or if out of the box, all of those features were all available.


As a 3DS game, regular updates weren't as easy, especially on the scale that they are for NH, so NL was released as a pretty much completed game. I think the last update was around 2016? It's been maybe 5 years since I played properly so I don't really remember! I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## JKDOS (May 4, 2020)

naranjita said:


> this tbh, I feel like we're holding animal crossing to insane standards. most video games out there won't give you 30 hours of entertainment, let alone 400. and animal crossing was always a series that you were supposed to play maybe 1 hour a day. I'm so confused when I see people being like "there's nothing to do in new horizons, I talk to my villagers a bit, check the shops, maybe do some fishing and I'm done for the day"... like, isn't that what we always did in animal crossing? what were you doing in previous games that could keep you entertained for 10 hours a day, every single day, for over a month? this was always a series that you were supposed to play for an hour or two every day for months if not years. it was a mobile game before mobile games even existed.



Agreed. Previous games don't offer much more. Sure you could go to a Cafe, but what did that provide? 60 seconds of content for your character to drink a pointless cup of coffee and then leave? If NH had the Cafe right now people would still be complaining after 350+ hours in the game. (I hope that didn't sound too harsh, it wasn't meant to be). The only thing missing IMO that could offer a good extra 15-30 minutes of enjoyment is a club for DJ K.K. . I know the club is hated by many, but the DJ remixes of the K.K. music are pure amazing.

In New Horizons, I am constantly rearranging everything in my town trying to achieve perfection, so I am never really out of things to do. Since furniture can't be placed outside in previous titles, all I could do is just place paths. I could try to do something with flowers and trees, but you cannot move trees like you can in NH, so you had to deal with dead spots, and flowers just flat out died if you didn't water them (Excluding that ordinance in NL). There was hardly anything to do in the past games after you watered flowers, picked fruit, and picked up shells. In the Wild World days, I spent hours of my time just playing online socializing with players and seeing what they did with their house. This feature still exists. Though as an adult now, I use it sparingly, as I just don't have time for it, especially considering with the time I do have, I want to spend towards town improvement.


----------



## starlightsong (May 4, 2020)

naranjita said:


> what were you doing in previous games that could keep you entertained for 10 hours a day, every single day, for over a month?


okay, i was going to make a long list here of stuff that i did in NL and still do--and just to be clear, yes I do still play NL on my 4 towns that i've had for years so no i am not just pretending that it's great because of nostalgia--but tbh i get the feeling that op was probably just looking to vent and not looking to make a debate thread, and i already said i wasn't looking for debate, so i'll just say that there are tons of things i do in NL that i'm severely missing in NH (many of which have been in previous entries rather than just being introduced in NL, _or _which make no sense not to have in a game set on a tropical island) and i have logged far, far, far more than 400 hours into it over the years. i definitely don't just talk to my villagers, check the shops, do some fishing, and then quit. it is not lacking in content in the slightest. and even if it was, OP's feelings are still valid and understandable.


----------



## Altarium (May 4, 2020)

Aronthaer said:


> I wanted to adress the topic of people saying they're bored after 320/400 hours. like, the game came out 45 days ago? if you're bored of the game, it's because you've logged 8-10 hours EVERY SINGLE DAY SINCE LAUNCH. take a break, go play something else. Valorant is pretty good if you're into shooters, Minecraft is getting a huge update, Xenoblade definitive edition is coming out soon. Maybe you're like me and you haven't finished all the routes in Fire Emblem: Three Houses. I'm coming back to that after 250 hours of Animal Crossing. It's okay to be bored if it's the only thing you've done for a month and a half. Nintendo couldn't have predicted that we'd receive this game at the exact time most of us get holed up in our houses all day. Learn a new hobby, Go outside and take a walk if you live in a rural area and that's an option. It's okay to be bored of a game that's given you 400 hours of enjoyment. take a break and come back for events and updates.


Yeah this is pretty much what I wanted to say :3


----------



## SheepMareep (May 4, 2020)

kjetta said:


> It doesn't feel 'incomplete' to me, as Animal Crossing never felt like a game to be completed. They are committing to continuing to add content to the game as it evolves, and that feels refreshing to me.


(Dont feel a need to reply just wanted to touch on this more as well!!!)
This this this!
Everyone is complaining there isnt enough content or that the events arent what THEY thought of. 
Personally I think there is plenty of content. Visiting merchants are MUCH more common than in other games, you have the stores, you can terraform, theres unlimited decorating possibilities. 
With 7 years to contemplate the next game people have definitley come up with ideas they want and hope to see in the game. Then they get mad when... it isnt implemented the way they expected.
That's not on nintendo at all; that's on the player for coming up with grand ideas that... likely wouldn't of been added in the first place or werent guaranteed to be added in.
Thinking up ideas is fun to do but if you start developing an ENTIRE plan of what something *will* be and then it doesnt turn out that way because you arent a dev for the game then it brings about a wave of disappointment all at the fault of the person coming up with and depending on these features to be added despite never being promised it.
Cant be upset over a feature in the game because you had a better idea for it despite having 0 input in the games development ykno. 

Can be upset if the event isnt fun or interesting in general, but to compare it to your own ideal scenario that does not exist and was never said to exist is... eh.


----------



## alpacac (May 4, 2020)

I think everyone here has discussed how lockdown has caused everyone to play relentlessly (causing burnout) and I have to say I agree! 

My university has switched to online so I've attempted to maintain a 10-5 study day each weekday.  As such, I only spent 2 hours a day max on ACNH which makes me feel like I'm not as burnt out with the game as everyone else seems to be reporting?? It's pretty clear when I compare my town (which has only like... 1/10th completed) to everyone else whose town is already mostly done, had all their dreamies achieved and basically everything that can be done so far

I think if you take a break from the game and come back it might give you a fresh perspective. If waiting for updates aren't your thing maybe take a longer break for updates to accumulate? The NL amiibo update did take 3 years afterall, and that's kinda what re-sparked my gameplay on NL after going hard for months and then stopping for a few years.


----------



## thundershot (May 4, 2020)

tl;dr

I skimmed. Take a break. I’m enjoying the slow build of the game. I don’t need a bunch of buildings and NPCs. I’ll appreciate them more if they slowly arrive.


----------



## moon_child (May 4, 2020)

Babypink said:


> I think I might be in the minority and I am about to say a very not popular thing but I hated NL. Being the mayor, what? I bought it when it came out, played a little bit, left it there to collect dust for years and then came back later when the rumours about a new AC game started to go around. But I hated it so much, I only love and always will WW. I still play it sometimes



I didn’t hate NL but compared to NH, I like NH miles and miles better so we’re on the same boat of unpopular opinion, I guess. I played NL for a very long time and I still remember all the things I didn’t like about it that were addressed in NH:

- No more grass deterioration. 
- No more dead saplings / flowers.
- You can transfer actual trees without cutting them down and waiting 4 days to grow.
- You can landscape in bulk. No more one sapling and two bushes a day. You can actually finish a garden in an hour. In NL, without TT, that would take you months.
- No more plot resetting.
- No more PWP farming.
- No more talking incessantly to villagers to find out who’s planning to move.
- The islanders are more alive than ever now. They do things and interacts with objects. They remember stuff. They have relationships with each other. They’re no longer walking around aimlessly like dead robots.
- Terraforming.

Those alone are enough for me to not complain about some buildings or NPCs missing. I think it just suits my play style better, overall. Since everything is more convenient now and the focus was on the actual gameplay. I just wish we could craft multiple items. Save from that, at least in my case, NH is miles away from NL. In NL, I only played maximum 30 mins a day cause there’s nothing to do. Yes there are more buildings but it’s not like I do anything there anyway. In NH, I play A LOT. Around 4-6 hours a day on and off maybe.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2020)

Your post reads more as a burnout due to over-playing the game, rather than a lack of things to do. You've exhausted all that there is to do due to excessive play. You'd be bored of any game if you put that many hours into it in such a short period of time. Most games these days you can beat the main story in 10-40hrs, and 100% complete it in under 100hrs.

I personally feel _New Horizons_ is far better than it's predecessors. I'm still hooked and feel there is plenty of gameplay left, but I've nowhere near as many hours logged as you have.


----------



## naranjita (May 4, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> okay, i was going to make a long list here of stuff that i did in NL and still do--and just to be clear, yes I do still play NL on my 4 towns that i've had for years so no i am not just pretending that it's great because of nostalgia--but tbh i get the feeling that op was probably just looking to vent and not looking to make a debate thread, and i already said i wasn't looking for debate, so i'll just say that there are tons of things i do in NL that i'm severely missing in NH (many of which have been in previous entries rather than just being introduced in NL, _or _which make no sense not to have in a game set on a tropical island) and i have logged far, far, far more than 400 hours into it over the years. i definitely don't just talk to my villagers, check the shops, do some fishing, and then quit. it is not lacking in content in the slightest. and even if it was, OP's feelings are still valid and understandable.


I never replied to you, I'm not sure why you're acting like I was trying to debate you?


----------



## moon_child (May 4, 2020)

Oh and I forgot that now you’re able to invite villagers from the campsite even if you have a full town. That’s one of the best issues they addressed. In NL, your campsite is basically useless once you have a full town.


----------



## Leeloo55 (May 4, 2020)

We want so much from Animal Crossing as a franchise, and on the whole, it delivers a staggering amount of gorgeous content in a satisfying way. It has made this horrifying pandemic feel slightly less lonely and grey. 

I do resent being forced to pay to access my friends online and I struggle to supervise my young kids to go to NH playgroups with their friends, but I am still SO GRATEFUL that NH launched when it did. It has given me an incredible morale boost over these months.

Take a break in order to catch your breath again, but I am glad you’ll be sticking around this forum, because you’re exactly the type of person TBT is for, and your passion fits in perfectly here.

Be happy knowing so many people wanted to talk with you about this!


----------



## starlightsong (May 4, 2020)

naranjita said:


> I never replied to you, I'm not sure why you're acting like I was trying to debate you?


i didn't say you were? i meant that i was about to start debating you by making a big long list and decided to try saying something less confrontational, but i guess it came out in a confrontational way anyway unintentionally. sorry, i probably should've said nothing, it's just that i see a lot of people both on this forum and other sites lately acting like NL is lacking in content and people who love it are only looking at it with nostalgia goggles when that really isn't the case at all.

i do feel like people here are trying to debate the OP which it doesn't seem like they wanted, though. i know if i made a thread like this i would only be meaning it as a space to vent.


----------



## rayraysparkles (May 4, 2020)

I think you're right about the anxiety level in the game. I've seen some people spending loads of hours resetting because they don't even like how it is to begin. We wanted so much freedom, and now we have it, I'm not sure it's good for many people! There's so much online about making your islands look amazing, people can be so mean about stuff, you feel like you have to play the same as other people, but none of this is true or does us any good! Definitely take a break. I try not to compare to other people either, and I've just restarted so now I'm even further behind! But i think a big part of it is simply we're all sitting at home unable to lead normal lives right now and everything seems to be done in a rush. Normally people would perhaps play a couple of hours after work etc, people would be going out to do more, but people can't and i think it's lead to some crazy amount of perfecting something that i don't think it's possible to do so, especially with so little content out atm!

Datamining has uncovered a lot of new things in the pipe work, and even in NL you still had to unlock and upgrade things you never got it all at once. It's the same here. There's so much missing and it will come, and i think people will find they have to constantly redo stuff as new things are released so i do think all this crazy activity is a little nuts. But people play how they want and that's fine 

Just go and relax and don't think about it for a week or two. See how you feel then


----------



## Altarium (May 4, 2020)

moon_child said:


> I didn’t hate NL but compared to NH, I like NH miles and miles better so we’re on the same boat of unpopular opinion, I guess. I played NL for a very long time and I still remember all the things I didn’t like about it that were addressed in NH:
> 
> - No more grass deterioration.
> - No more dead saplings / flowers.
> ...


Agree 100%! Just to add to the list:
- No more having to worry about someone moving out if you take a long break
- Fruit and bells stack automatically
- Rocks' locations are not permanent
- You don't have to get stuck with your starting map, and you don't need to think for 5 hours where to place a building because you can move anything now

I feel like this game has improved on so many things the series had problems with that we're taking for granted ^^


----------



## naranjita (May 4, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> i didn't say you were? i meant that i was about to start debating you by making a big long list and decided to try saying something less confrontational, but i guess it came out in a confrontational way anyway unintentionally. sorry, i probably should've said nothing, it's just that i see a lot of people both on this forum and other sites lately acting like NL is lacking in content and people who love it are only looking at it with nostalgia goggles when that really isn't the case at all.
> 
> i do feel like people here are trying to debate the OP which it doesn't seem like they wanted, though. i know if i made a thread like this i would only be meaning it as a space to vent.


people aren't trying to start a debate by saying that they feel different than OP, they're just stating their own opinion just like OP did. I don't think NL was lacking in content; I think NL, and every animal crossing game before and after it, was made to be played for an hour or two every day. like, I remember when I was a kid I would play WW for hours and hours every day, and some of that play time was just me walking around doing nothing or just talking to my neighbors over and over again, because genuinely there was nothing else to do, because the developers never intended me to play that long in one day.

I don't want to debate OP or anyone else because tbh I don't care if people don't like NH, it's none of my business and I'm not trying to convince anyone to like it.


----------



## moon_child (May 4, 2020)

Dewasa said:


> I've never played NL so I'm not even going to try and tackle the comparison between the 2 games. I do have question as I see a theme when people are comparing the 2 games, there seems to be a lot more features/things in NL. Those features, were they introduced when the game was released? I don't know if they were updated in or if out of the box, all of those features were all available.



They weren’t downloaded into the game but it’s not like they are available right away either. Yes, the initial shops were there from the get go (since the storyline is you arrive in an existing town with existing villagers and existing shops and not a deserted island you have to make from scratch) but upgrading them still took time. Some 30 days before they upgrade again. For PWPs, you have to wait for villagers to suggest them so some you don’t get until several months to years. I know someone who didn’t unlock the police station until her third year of playing.


----------



## skogkyst (May 4, 2020)

There's a lot that people have said and, admittedly, it's kind of a lot to read, but however philosphical people write or however serious they take it, at the end of the day Animal Crossing is a video game. It's meant to be entertainment, something that makes you feel like you're enjoying your time. If you are not enjoying it, then don't pressure yourself into playing. If you ever feel like playing again, just pick it back up. It's that simple - sometimes, I think that communities and fandoms lose sight of the fact that their object of focus is just a game/movie/show/etc. You don't need a reason beyond "I don't want to play".


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 4, 2020)

I know that the game is incomplete, but if you don't TT, it actually feels like there's more to do per day than in NL right now (provided they keep rolling out updates so new events crop up occasionally). The reason there's more to do each day is because of terraforming and DIYs. 

I played NL without time traveling and honestly it felt pretty similar to this game, except I couldn't play as many hours per day. I would do my daily chores, maybe go fishing or beetle hunting to help pay for the latest PWP or house upgrade, and that was mostly it. In NH, I'm constantly working on designing my island, collecting DIYs, collecting materials, looking for new villagers whenever somebody moves out, etc. 

I also like that there's more random visitors in NH than there was in NL. It makes you look forward to each and every day, because you want to know who has shown up. Heck, even nighttime is more fun because of making sure to look and see if Celeste or Wisp is there.

I feel like the incompleteness actually impacts TTers way more than non-TTers. You will notice that there aren't events past what the most recent update added. The more the game gets updated, the more it feels true that Nintendo simply doesn't want people to TT in this game. They keep adding TT penalties.

Maybe I'm unusual, but I felt like the Tortimer Island mini-games got super old super fast, especially because you had to play them way too much to grind out medals to buy all of the island exclusive items.

I'm not trying to belittle your feelings on the game. Honestly, I feel like part of the issue might be you're playing Animal Crossing, in general (to include the other games), too much. You might be burnt out and that's why you feel annoyed by things. Or maybe this game isn't for you. That's fine.


----------



## kasane (May 4, 2020)

i do understand where you are coming from. before i even preordered the game, my biggest concern was that i wasn't going to enjoy it as much as i did with new leaf. that's why i tried to avoid as many spoilers as i could before the game's release, because when i closely followed each new announcement for pokemon sun/moon i was left with "ok, sooo now what?"

i only have half of the hours that you have put into your game but i do share some frustrations that you have:
- more specifically, the lack of "new" buildings such as the dream suite, which i always assumed was going to make a return, or at least some way for you to visit other people's islands whenever you want through a code or something
- the villager dialogue is quite plain, yes, but to me that's not really that big of an issue, maybe because it's animal crossing. compared to stardew valley, where the npcs will eventually tell you more about themselves, their hobbies, struggles, etc. the more you increase your friendship with them (i mean it'll still be the same for every playthrough but there is character development)
- i absolutely agree with the flower stuff. i get that the flowers themselves can be used for crafting, but having to dig up every single flower just to transport them, not to mention not being able to store them away like you could in new leaf, is very tedious and ticks me off
- the island rating dropping just because you dropped some crafting materials/fruit/tickets/furniture on the ground is also very annoying. sometimes i just want easier access to them, or it's to help enhance/add variety but nope, gotta remove it because they complain about how there is too much stuff lying around
- i was also surprised to learn that there is only one expansion to timmy and tommy's store. also only 5 new furnitures in total is :/
- the other thing i don't like is the amount of weeds that grow in your island, like please STOP or give us an option that could stop it from growing more and infecting my town (stardew has an item that you can unlock which freezes the growth of grass)

other than that i ran into several mind blocks as to what i wanted my island to look like, and then being dissatisfied at what i have done so far. the terraforming takes ages (when you accidentally cover up a patch of water ugh), and you can only move one building at a time (costly too). _oh and laying down paths i hate it so much dear god_

i made myself take a break from the game for a bit and patiently plan out what i wanted to do. i looked at some inspo online as a guidance to what i could do to my island (without outright copying). so far i'm a lot more happier/satisfied, i started by pretty much removing the cliffs/water so most of the island was flat land and planned from there. i planned out the entrance of my island and figured out how to work around my res services and maybe 1/8 of my island

overall, i am still very happy with my decision to purchase a switch just so i could play new horizons for now. i do recommend taking a break from the game and then coming back to it when you feel like tackling it again


----------



## Llunavale (May 4, 2020)

I’m actually kind of relieved to see a more critical response to New Horizons. I feel like a lot of the pre- (and even post-) launch reviews were very favourable of a game they had maybe only three weeks to experience. This is bizarre for a game that runs in real time - it’s very difficult to review the completeness of a game intended to be played over at least a year. I guess what I’m saying is, I’m disappointed there were not more critical reviews out there. You’d think they’d have noticed how quickly they were ‘running out’ of content in this game.

I could write a thesis on why I think New Horizons has this weird new feeling to it, and I'm sure a lot of it has to do with nostalgia…I may make a post about it, but for now I’ll just say that for the most part, I agree with what you’ve said. I don’t know if I’d necessarily quit the game, maybe I’d take a short break from it and come back later. Right now, all I’m doing is using the spare Switch I have here to cycle some villagers for a few people. My island is very much just sitting there, waiting for something else to do.

In June, we're going to get a month long wedding event that essentially turns Reese and Cyrus into props for photographs. Maybe they’ll have a bigger role, but based one what we’ve seen of them…for me, it speaks more about the state of the game than I think most people would think. Here’s these two characters that had their own roles and personalities in the last mainline game. Now they’re props for photos.

Like a lot of people here, I really love New Horizons, but I think it’s only fair to be critical of the lesser aspects of the game…that’s how people can contribute to improving the game indirectly. No sense in being a mindless fan, nothing is flawless.



thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> we’re also comparing a game thats been out for a month to game that beens out for 7 years on a completely different system thats ran its course


Sorry to pin-point you - I just happened to stumble upon this comment when I was replying. I just wanted to give a nod in your direction; you're not wrong, but I do take a slight issue with this statement. It's true we're comparing a game that's been out for less than a month to a 7 year old game, but your wording makes it sound like New Leaf has had 7 years to mature and refine itself. It hasn't. For the most part, it's remained as-is since release. The core of the game was as complete on day one as it is in the seventh year of its release. That's completely disregarding the Welcome Amiibo update which, let's be honest, was only released to sell more Amiibo cards since no one cared enough about Amiibo Festival. That wasn't the _last_ big update, it was the _only_ big update. I don't think it's unfair to compare New Horizons to New Leaf in that regard - one month of New Horizons is less complete than one month of New Leaf, and that is weird.


----------



## Mairen (May 4, 2020)

I read the entire original post here and skimmed through the replies, but I honestly don't think this is an "incomplete" game and I don't understand why people think that. It was _*planned*_ ahead of time that they were going to release content in updates, in order to give people things to look forward to. It wasn't a case of "oh we're just not going to put all of these things in the game and release it anyways, oops." 

But I do agree that if you have been playing this game for 8+ hours a day, it may be time to take a breather and either give yourself a break, or move on to other games. Animal Crossing, as wonderful as it is, is not the only thing we have in the whole world. People are starting to get bored of this game, but that's entirely understandable. And it's _okay_ to get bored of this. 

Do you guys deem every game bad when you start to get bored of it? It has no obligation to entertain you with every specification you dream up. I have my own personal list of pros and cons I feel towards this game, but I'm not going to sit here and feel like nintendo purposely put those cons into the game  just to spite *me*. I still like this game for what it is and all of the happiness it's brought me.


----------



## kevindamico91 (May 4, 2020)

I didn't expect this post to get all this attention. I used to write on forums 10 years ago and now I've forgotten everything, but I'll try to answer to everyone, hoping I don't mess with things.

Before I answer, I'd like to thanks everyone who took the time to read my post and answer and I'd like to say that I'm glad to hear that someone is feeling the same for some of the things I mentioned.
And most of all I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one who really can't play with sound turned on in this game.
I started to think that something was wrong with me and for some reason, I was not able to enjoy this game, but reading your answer makes me feel a little better, even if I still feel bad because I can't enjoy the game like I used to do with NL.



JezDayy said:


> I think maybe either take a break, or pick the game up again once lots of updates have rolled out so you come back and have more to work with, since you said you feel anxious about planning if you don't know what's coming. I completely understand this.
> 
> I don't really have much more to say other than saying the other games are still available to you. I might go check on my GC/NL town even! Maybe play these games for the next couple of months if you feel like it and come back to NH once more things have rolled out to see if you still like it? And if not, you could maybe sell it.
> 
> ...



I think I'll totally take a break from the game and start playing HHD again or Dragon Quest Builders 2. I really enjoyed it before NH came out and after playing it, I think NH has lots of things to learn from that game (even if even DQB2 has lots of mechanics "taken" from Zelda BOTW and AC).



Hanyuu said:


> I'm so glad someone has put into words how I've been feeling recently!
> 
> The game has just gotten.... boring?? After like a month of gameplay?
> I understand that they're adding new events and things gradually and all that but for the meantime the game just feels so hollow? I have over 400 hours and I think half of that is just me staring at the screen, willing myself to find something to do because I don't want to admit the game is lacking.
> ...



Gosh, seriously, I too spend hours staring at the screen because I don't want to admit that I need to turn the game off because I run out of things to do. The fact is that I used to play the exact amount of hours every day in New Leaf when it came out and I never had this feeling, that's why I think that there's something wrong with NH.




Aronthaer said:


> While I agree that the game is incomplete, I'm actually a fan of this update model. In New Leaf era, everyone had everything in the first week with agressive time traveling and it completely ruined the social and trading aspects of the game for me. I prefer the content be gated by updates so I don't feel miles behind everyone else, as someone who doesn't time travel and hasn't at all in NH.
> 
> I prefer this "slow burn" style of animal crossing being enforced a little more than in New Leaf, where you couldn't even have anything worth trading unless you abused your system clock immensely. However, that doesn't mean this comes without its problems. I will admit I wish this game had more content at launch. The "slow burn" as it is is a little _too _slow. and I think every Animal Crossing fan is worried that their favorite character or feature might just... not happen. That's something that does worry me.
> 
> ...



I'm honest, at the start I was really excited about the update model, because I didn't like the fact that time travelers were able to spoil the entire game in 3 days, but I think that they managed the thing in the wrong way.
I think the best thing would have been to release the game with only basic New Leaf things and then add later all the other staff. But they took away too much to make the game last more than 3-4 weeks.
Same thing for special characters. I think they all will be added one day, but the fact is that NL had like 60 special characters, while here we only had 20 in total (without counting the events ones).
Plus, NL had 28 special characters always available in your city (buildings, shops, Tortimer island etc) while here we have just 10 special characters always available...

Regarding the events, I was the first saying that I wasn't expecting something as big as I dreamt, but this doesn't mean that it's impossible. It could be impossible for an event that take 1 day to be completed (so it doesn't make sense to put all the effort to just make an event that lasts 1 day), but they changed the duration of the event from 1 day to 2 weeks, so you can't propose to me the exact same event as the previous games (even if they introduced diy, mechanics were really similar to the original event). 

I don't think that problem is about my expectation. I mean, I always had high expectations for every AC game released, but this game in particular took 7 years to be released and I'm surprised to see that even if it introduced new things (the only real new things are terraforming, pre-determined mystery islands and the possibility to move buildings, if you count that most of the new things introduced in this chapter were already seen in HHD), it feels like an incomplete game.
The biggest change in the game is regarding graphics as you mentioned, but I always didn't care about graphics but more of what the game has to offer. To be honest I would prefer a game with Amiibo Festival graphics style (at the end it is New Leaf graphics in hd) but with more longevity, instead of new improved graphic and lack of contents, but in this case I'm aware of the fact that I'm probably the only one thinking like this.

No problem with your thoughts, we are all different so it's obvious that we all can't think the same! I'm glad you are still enjoying the game regardless of the updates!


----------



## Babypink (May 4, 2020)

alpacac said:


> I think everyone here has discussed how lockdown has caused everyone to play relentlessly (causing burnout) and I have to say I agree!
> 
> My university has switched to online so I've attempted to maintain a 10-5 study day each weekday.  As such, I only spent 2 hours a day max on ACNH which makes me feel like I'm not as burnt out with the game as everyone else seems to be reporting?? It's pretty clear when I compare my town (which has only like... 1/10th completed) to everyone else whose town is already mostly done, had all their dreamies achieved and basically everything that can be done so far
> 
> I think if you take a break from the game and come back it might give you a fresh perspective. If waiting for updates aren't your thing maybe take a longer break for updates to accumulate? The NL amiibo update did take 3 years afterall, and that's kinda what re-sparked my gameplay on NL after going hard for months and then stopping for a few years.


Yes, same page as you. I’ve been trying to keep my life on a normal routine, given the fact that in Italy, where I live, we have been in lockdown since the 21st of February. I played maybe around 4 hours the first week cause it’s normal, new game, you want to explore and do stuff, but after that I limited myself to 1/2 hours throughout the day. My island is 3 stars, I’m barely starting to get hybrids as I only recently got all the flowers, I did get a couple of villagers I really really missed (Molly and fauna) from the community but now I just want to wait to get my other dreamies. I’m always shocked when I see people with 5 stars islands, entire complete sets of objects and all the villagers they want within a month. That’s what you would have done in months and months in other games!


----------



## justina (May 4, 2020)

I read the entire post. I agree with what other people have said, that due to the lockdowns a lot of people have played the game much more than they normally would. I usually only played AC games maybe an hour a day or longer if a special event like the fishing tourney or bug catching contest was going on.

I’m sure there will be more updates coming out, I really love how gorgeous NH is and like a lot of the new features. I remember in NL I def did not have a perfect town rating after a month lol that probably took me many months to get. Getting the golden tools/flowers took many months/years too. I am very surprised to see that so many people have 5 star town ratings when the game hasn’t even been out 2 months! If it weren’t for the lockdowns I def would not be as far into the game as I am now. I am excited for future events!


----------



## kevindamico91 (May 4, 2020)

Babypink said:


> I’m very sorry you feel this way but I think you might just need a break. New horizon was released in a very peculiar moment for half of the population: being in quarantine, almost disconnected from real life, made a lot of people play like crazy, while I strongly believe than animal crossing is a game made for short game sessions(at least, that’s what always worked for me). I really like this new game, the graphic is pleasant and I have fun but I can understand some of your concerns as I have them as well. Mainly small things that I can wait or live without but for me the biggest thing is villager dialogues...they are boring, plain, repetitive. I always loved normal personality villagers, they are my favourite and now I have 4 on my island and I’m just crossing my fingers every day I load up the game that at least one will ask me to move. I miss the mean comments, I remember when I was younger playing with WW how fun getting mean dialogues was. Now it’s all sugar and vanilla and it’s boring! I don’t think this will ever change so I must get used to it but for now, this is my biggest concern.



I think that we are finding the dialogues boring because we don't have other things to do. I remember having so much things to do in New Leaf that I didn't have the time to talk to villagers. Now talking to villagers is the only thing I do most of the day.
Unfortunately we will never see mean villagers again because they completely changed the game to fit child players too. New leaf made a really big change, but now they really exaggerated with the sweetness of every character :/




Megina said:


> Honestly? I have to agree with you on every point.
> This is exactly how I've been feeling.
> 
> The lack of options, the missing features, the boring villager dialogue...
> ...



That's exactly how I feel, but I was afraid to say it. I feel like I'm playing an unfinished game.
I think I'll just play half an hour/one hour a day, so I can make basic things, but I don't hide that this seems really boring...

I really love Littlewood, I played the beta on PC and I was waiting for the Switch release (I only like to play point and click adventures on PC). I hope to play it soon! I'll check TemTem too!

I played Stardew Valley both on Switch and Pc, but I can't totally enjoy it (I think it's cause of the energy and the fact that most of the game is based on harvesting).

I think I'll start paying again Dragon Quest Builders 2. I really enjoyed that game (in this chapter they took a lot from Zelda Breath of The Wild and AC) and even if it has battles and hunger bar (which I usually hate, but it isn't that bad in this game) I find the game really relaxing.




cainhurst said:


> I thought this was going to be a flounce-type post from the title, but you expressed yourself really well, and I agree with a lot of what you've said, too - it is incomplete, which has been my biggest complaint, because it impacts my own enjoyment of the game; I was expecting there to be more polish, for more love to be there, idk.
> 
> But it's definitely not healthy to feel such all-encompassing anxiety toward New Horizons either. I 100% get that you care for the series - we all do, though some more than others obviously - but if you literally can't enjoy NH because of your attachment to older titles, then quitting probably is the right move for you. The older titles will always be there; no one can take those away from you. And NH will still be here if you ever change your mind.
> 
> A good, long break will do you good. Whether you come back is up to you. You know yourself best, so take care of yourself. ♥



The fact is that AC Gamecube proved to me that I'm not really attached to some specific chapter. and I was able to enjoy them all (except for WW and CF that I was not able to enjoy for the commands, not because the game were bad. That's why I don't think that I can't enjoy the game because I love the older one more.I love this game, but the fact that it looks so incomplete is keeping me from enjoying it.
Even if it hurts so much to take a break from NH after 7 years of wait, I think I'll do it and wait for a big update, while playing it less.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 4, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> Sorry to pin-point you - I just happened to stumble upon this comment when I was replying. I just wanted to give a nod in your direction; you're not wrong, but I do take a slight issue with this statement. It's true we're comparing a game that's been out for less than a month to a 7 year old game, but your wording makes it sound like New Leaf has had 7 years to mature and refine itself. It hasn't. For the most part, it's remained as-is since release. The core of the game was as complete on day one as it is in the seventh year of its release. That's completely disregarding the Welcome Amiibo update which, let's be honest, was only released to sell more Amiibo cards since no one cared enough about Amiibo Festival. That wasn't the _last_ big update, it was the _only_ big update. I don't think it's unfair to compare New Horizons to New Leaf in that regard - one month of New Horizons is less complete than one month of New Leaf, and that is weird.



sorry but I disagree completely. NL had 7 years to refine itself and im not sure how you can completely disregard the Welcome Amiibo update and RV campsite and pretend it didnt change the game. sure you didnt have to buy the amiibo cards but you can’t deny the update added more content to a game (which is always a good thing).

there are pros of NL and previous AC titles having all the content ready upfront upon release but if you’re like me and spent hundreds of hours of the game of the first hours of release, the game gets boring real fast. I played NL religiously up until spring of 2014. I restarted in 2015 and again in 2016. now i barely play anymore obviously because of NH. The Welcome Amiibo updated was needed because NL was getting stale after 3 years and I’m sure the update and amiibo concept was in the planning stages not long after NL’s release.

If we want NH or any AC title to still be a living breathing game for years to come, updates are inevitable because as we see a lot on this forum, people are getting burnt out quick.


----------



## toadsworthy (May 4, 2020)

NH I think was modeled towards all types of players... and I don't think its meant right now for those who TT and know exactly how to get "everything" from a game right from the start. I know so many people who never played animal crossing, and have it and don't know anything about it lol. I admit that half the fun for me is watching my bf try to do simple things.

People keep saying "no island tours, you can't do anything with multiplayer" - but i think thats such a simple minded way to look at it. You can travel to get other DIYs, you can find things in other nooks or ables to buy to give a villager a gift that day, theres so much variety to how you can set up islands I like going to just see what people do. And honestly, island tours were annoying or repetitive after a while... and I only did them to get hibiscus or cabana furniture.

I think NH is a very charming, collectithon in the best way. Theres loads to do to create things and I think they are gonna add in new buildings, extra villagers, yada yada which will make you revisit all these different aspects for months and hopefully years to come. Look at welcome amiibo.... I think were in for more things like that, that will be a game changer.

I think for the "completionist" type of gamer, AC is not a good game for you because you don't get the most out of it by completing it... you get the most out of it by putting yourself in that world. I for one, love talking to my villagers, yeah its repetitive sometimes, but I can give them new gifts, new outfits, they will do different things and show up in different places as I progress my town and I think thats most rewarding to me. So I hope you can find the charm in this game (which I think would've been the biggest let down if the game was released without any shred of that) while updates and interesting things can be done as we go along... I'm looking at halloween, christmas, thanksgiving, and other major holidays this year.

Also, no one should have the bugs and fish completed, lol thats like flagrant disregard for time... and anyone who does that is clearly the "completionist" type of gamer I mentioned that yeah, probably isn't gonna like AC games


----------



## kevindamico91 (May 4, 2020)

Aronthaer said:


> I wanted to adress the topic of people saying they're bored after 320/400 hours. like, the game came out 45 days ago? if you're bored of the game, it's because you've logged 8-10 hours EVERY SINGLE DAY SINCE LAUNCH. take a break, go play something else. Valorant is pretty good if you're into shooters, Minecraft is getting a huge update, Xenoblade definitive edition is coming out soon. Maybe you're like me and you haven't finished all the routes in Fire Emblem: Three Houses. I'm coming back to that after 250 hours of Animal Crossing. It's okay to be bored if it's the only thing you've done for a month and a half. Nintendo couldn't have predicted that we'd receive this game at the exact time most of us get holed up in our houses all day. Learn a new hobby, Go outside and take a walk if you live in a rural area and that's an option. It's okay to be bored of a game that's given you 400 hours of enjoyment. take a break and come back for events and updates.



The fact is that I used to play 8-10 hours a day with NL too, so why didn't I get bored about it? When NL came out I had no school and no work, so I had all the day to play the game and I'm sure I played it more than NH (since now I live alone and I have to think about the house).
And to be honest, they are really not 400 hours of enjoyment, because as I mentioned, half of the hours I spend every day playing the game, are of me staring at the screen without knowing what to do or running randomly through the isle...



Babylon said:


> I read this all too and I understand that you are feeling burnt out. I think lots of people are feeling this way because lots of people have already put 300, 400, 500+ hours into this game after only a month and a half.
> 
> To answer your question as to why Nintendo decided to slowly add "old" features...
> It is so that people continue to play the game. Animal Crossing will always have that loyal fanbase that logs in every day for years, but most people will lose interest after a few weeks. With other games you either play until you beat the game then stop playing (Breath of the Wild) OR a game where you play for years to get better and better (online FPS, MOBA's). Animal Crossing is a game you never beat but it's also a game that you don't get "better" at. It wants to be a game you play for years though. If there is a new event, new feature or something coming out every two weeks then people will continue logging in.
> ...



While I totally agree about giving the player things slowly to make the game more durable and enjoyable, I think that they made it wrong. They should have released the game with same NL features and then keeping It updated with smaller events/features/characters.




SheepMareep said:


> I think you solved the reason for you being unhappy with the game by saying you've played for 360+ hours in a month.
> Every ac game gets to the "sign on for 30min just to water flowers, look in shops, and talk to villagers". You've played more acnh in one month than you likely played every other ac game in a month or even months.
> 
> Yes. The updates are slow to roll out but... that's the point. Acnh wasnt planned to be released during a pandemic when people are bored at home doing nothing with hours of free time. It's meant to be a relaxing 1-2hr/day when you get home life simulator to wind down after the stressors of work/school/day to day life.
> ...



As I already said, I used to play the same hours with NL (I think I used to play it even more than 10 hours), but I never get bored about it, that's why I'm concerned now...
The fact is that I can play 30mins a day, but it will still be boring because the game will be only based on make basic things.



starlightsong said:


> I only skimmed through some things on here and don't 100% agree with all of your points (for example I like the dialogue even if it could still be better and think some of the mean GC dialogue is too harsh), but I do agree with a lot of it--the game feels incomplete to me too, as if even though it was delayed they needed more time, especially with all the glitches and the fact that multiple of them are massive and gamebreaking and/or make people feel uncomfortable with using multiplayer features. I don't like the update model because I absolutely hate the uncertainty of so many things being gone and not knowing if they'll come back and just having to say "well maybe we'll get it with an update!" and I'm really upset that the minigames are gone, they hyped up 8 player multiplayer but what's the point of it? I was hoping for more minigames and never expected they'd be gone completely, and honestly? 8 player multiplayer takes forever to even get everyone in because of the loading screens and then lags to unplayability and it makes me wonder if they even tested it at all. Also, I hate when people say we're looking at NL with nostalgia goggles or whatever because I literally still play New Leaf, I have 4 towns and I still play it every day and I'm having more fun with it than NH still so yeah I feel you, OP.
> 
> I really shouldn't be going off on my own rant on your post though so I'll just say this: it's okay that you're feeling this way! I feel like you should just take a break rather than entirely quitting the game, but that's up to you and I get how you feel.



As an adult I found really funny ACGC dialogues, but I agree that they were too much for a kid. But NL was really a big change for dialogues and snooty villagers were able to be really nasty even without hurt kids feeling, so I don't understand why they felt to change them completely and make them only sweet.

I agree. It's not a nostalgia thing. I used to think that I couldn't enjoy some games cause of nostalgia, but then I tried other chapters and I found out I loved them more than the one I used to play (it happened with Mario Sunshine and AC Gamecube, just for instance).

Multiplayer is what surprised me the most, because it was really well advertised, but now I feel like I just want to play alone, because the multiplayer isn't worth.




JKDOS said:


> Sorry, but what? This is not true. I think you worded this wrong or something



With Leif update they made flowers available for everyone, but before Leif, you could only get some flowers, but not all.
Same thing for fruits. I have pear in my isle and my sister fruit is Apple. I'm not sure if you receive another different fruit from letters (I remember receiving an orange), but other than that, there's no way to get other fruits without asking help to other players.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 4, 2020)

You just summed up all my problems with the game in one post haha.
I totally agree with all of it, and have been complaining about them all.
I just hope we'll get some proper updates soon, super happy about bushes, but come on, we need something to do, this game feels like a single player game where New Leaf felt like an MMO, you could actually play with your friends, this time around my friends don't even want to play together cause there's nothing to do together, time is better spent alone, I mean you can't even pick up or place furniture when people are visiting, it's a joke.


----------



## nammie (May 4, 2020)

I'm really sorry you feel that way, hopefully you can pick this up again in a few months when things have been added instead of quitting completely!

I totally agree with a lot of your points (it isnt a nintendo game without bad design choices am I right sigh), but I think honestly a big reason for your burnout is that youve put over 360 hours into this game in a little over a month.  Its been out around 45 days I think? Thats around 8 hrs of gameplay a day.. which is basically like having a fulltime job where you have to even work weekends!

I played acnl for 4-5 years (with like a year long break before the WA update was released), and I had around 1500hrs when I finally quit, and this was with having 4 characters! Its boggling my mind that online I'm seeing people reach 1/3 of this number within a month of acnh being released!

Hopefully after theyve added more features you'll want to pick it up again, but my suggestion would be to take it easy, because this definitely isnt a series where you're meant to be playing for hours each day every day, and its always been like this even back in the gamecube days.


----------



## starlightsong (May 4, 2020)

kevindamico91 said:


> As an adult I found really funny ACGC dialogues, but I agree that they were too much for a kid. But NL was really a big change for dialogues and snooty villagers were able to be really nasty even without hurt kids feeling, so I don't understand why they felt to change them completely and make them only sweet.
> 
> I agree. It's not a nostalgia thing. I used to think that I couldn't enjoy some games cause of nostalgia, but then I tried other chapters and I found out I loved them more than the one I used to play (it happened with Mario Sunshine and AC Gamecube, just for instance).
> 
> Multiplayer is what surprised me the most, because it was really well advertised, but now I feel like I just want to play alone, because the multiplayer isn't worth.


I was gonna stop looking at this thread, but since you directly replied to me and we're almost completely in agreement here, I wanna give my input on the dialogue: when I play ACGC, I feel like stuff like being told my furniture or clothes are ugly or I talk too much is fine, but I get kinda sad when I get called fat or a mental freak case or something even as an adult, and I was bullied as a kid and got told that same stuff at school so that's why I don't like it. Actually, that's why I like Wild World's dialogue, because I feel like they got rid of most of the stuff that was crossing a line imo while still keeping the crankies and snooties actually fitting their names. But I do like NH's dialogue! It's not perfect and yeah the crankies and snooties should be a bit meaner, and I also hate hate hate the lazies constantly talking about bugs (which is sad because A. apparently they don't do it in Japanese so it's just a really strange localization choice and B. they're my fave personality in literally every other game I've played), but I feel like I'm still seeing new dialogue every day and I'm a huge TTer with, uhh, lemme check... 490 hours, oops! So I don't agree entirely on NH's dialogue being bad but can understand it to a certain extent.

And you're 100% right on the multiplayer, not only is local co-op completely awful (I got excited to try it out with my dad but it's beyond terrible and not worth it and I don't understand why it isn't split screen, I'm sorry) but the multiplayer is just... in NL my friends and I used to go to the island and play all the fun minigames--which I honestly had zero doubt would be in NH at launch because I thought not having Tortimer and Kapp'n and not being able to play cute little island minigames in the game that's set on an island to begin with wouldn't make any sense, but here we are--and go dance at the DJ KK concerts, but now we just run around each other's islands spamming emotes and hitting each other with nets. And it takes forever to get started doing that because of the loading screens.


----------



## kevindamico91 (May 4, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> I’m actually kind of relieved to see a more critical response to New Horizons. I feel like a lot of the pre- (and even post-) launch reviews were very favourable of a game they had maybe only three weeks to experience. This is bizarre for a game that runs in real time - it’s very difficult to review the completeness of a game intended to be played over at least a year. I guess what I’m saying is, I’m disappointed there were not more critical reviews out there. You’d think they’d have noticed how quickly they were ‘running out’ of content in this game.
> 
> I could write a thesis on why I think New Horizons has this weird new feeling to it, and I'm sure a lot of it has to do with nostalgia…I may make a post about it, but for now I’ll just say that for the most part, I agree with what you’ve said. I don’t know if I’d necessarily quit the game, maybe I’d take a short break from it and come back later. Right now, all I’m doing is using the spare Switch I have here to cycle some villagers for a few people. My island is very much just sitting there, waiting for something else to do.
> 
> ...



This bothered me a lot.
they played for 2 weeks so It's obvious that you like the game, but I would be curious to see if ratings would have been so high if reviewers had the opportunity to play the game for 1-2 months.

The June event was exactly what made me write this post. I felt really stressed today playing the game and I went to check again the trailer to see that the only things advertised from now to the end of June are an event where you need to collect stamps walking in the rooms of the museum and another event where you just need to make photos to 2 of the main characters from NL? I really love the fact that they are getting married, it seems like a little evolution for the characters, but the event looks really terrible.

I agree again. I sometimes feel like people talks good about a thing only because they are fan of it, but if we don't talk about bad things too, we will never see improvements.I love NH too, but since we waited 7 years for this game, I think it's too incomplete to be enjoyed for now.




Mairen said:


> I read the entire original post here and skimmed through the replies, but I honestly don't think this is an "incomplete" game and I don't understand why people think that. It was _*planned*_ ahead of time that they were going to release content in updates, in order to give people things to look forward to. It wasn't a case of "oh we're just not going to put all of these things in the game and release it anyways, oops."
> 
> But I do agree that if you have been playing this game for 8+ hours a day, it may be time to take a breather and either give yourself a break, or move on to other games. Animal Crossing, as wonderful as it is, is not the only thing we have in the whole world. People are starting to get bored of this game, but that's entirely understandable. And it's _okay_ to get bored of this.
> 
> Do you guys deem every game bad when you start to get bored of it? It has no obligation to entertain you with every specification you dream up. I have my own personal list of pros and cons I feel towards this game, but I'm not going to sit here and feel like nintendo purposely put those cons into the game  just to spite *me*. I still like this game for what it is and all of the happiness it's brought me.



Most of my thought are obviously based on what previously chapters had to offer. As I already said, I don't want to throw trash on NH, because I still love it, but as another user said, if you compare a month on New Leaf with a month of New Horizons, Nh looks nothing compared to it.
I don't say that slow updates are bad, don't get me wrong. I like them, but not if you take away basic features from previous game just to add them slowly. I would have prefer the game released with basic NL stuff and then seeing smaller updates (similar to what they are already doing, since they still haven't announced the release of old features).


----------



## Dando (May 4, 2020)

For everyone here, I think AC is a perfect game for coming back once in a while, although its made to play day to day. What I mean by this is getting back when you like to; when you miss your villagers, when you want to see the sunset, the flowers and hopefully in the future, get a good cup of coffie when you need it (in-game).


----------



## Flunkifera (May 4, 2020)

I know many people already mentioned it, but I wanna add a bit more to that. In my opinion it is kind of unfair to compare New Leaf and New Horizons, yet. One of the many reasons is because it has been released under completely different circumstances. Animal Crossing is a game designed to play for 30-60 minutes per day, maybe not even every day. Many people logged 8-10 hours onto the game since 1,5 months.
 If we would have played it the was it was intended (intended since the developers most likely didn't see the corona virus coming) and you would have played every single day since release, we would have 22.5-90 hours logged into the game, not 300-400. (30-120 minutes for 45 days). That is not any of your fault, but it is a fact that you have to take into account. Most probably the game doesn't lack content, we just played WAAAY to much. We would never be anywhere near this point if it wouldn't be for corona..


----------



## Lellyna (May 4, 2020)

I have to agree I feel the game is lacking despite being a brand new game there has been quite a few bugs aswell for a £60 game but I’m not disappointed cos I love animal crossing since the GameCube I never played amiibo festival and got bored of pocket camp cos I don’t like mobile games cos of the in game currency system even tho there is amazing furniture on there and yea we put a lot of hours into it cos of the corona virus, I agree the bunny event was disappointing but the May Day is very fun wish it was for longer and I hope Nintendo continues to update animal crossing new horizons so it be more enjoyable.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 4, 2020)

Tbh, and as others have mentioned, you _should _take a break from the game. You may as well, naturally, find yourself come back to it. You've already logged in 300+ hours. Give yourself a break and return if you want to. While I get your love for the series (which I share as well), don't feel the need to go back to a game just because of that. You can play other games or do other things and not play AC for a while.

I will say, though, I don't agree entirely with the things you've stated. I don't share the sentiment on NL. I liked NL but I never connected as much as I did with previous AC games. And, tbh, I don't really get why people claim they did more in NL than they can do in NH. I mean, you had more builds in NL but most of the things you did in NL you can do in NH, except some of them are not bound by a specific NPC or building. Like, how much more time did - say - Brewster add to your logged hours compared to NH? I'm just a bit confused, because it seems that there is way more to do in NH than in NL in spite of some features missing. And as other have mentioned, more updates will be coming with more content (Brewster being hinted by villagers, already). I see how this method is not liked by everyone - me included - but I can see more of those previous features being introduced again.

I'm not sure how I feel about the online criticisms I've read by users, but NL was definitely an exception when it came to online play in the AC series. I do want more multiplayer features, sure, but it's surprising to me how much hate NH online gets, considering most online AC games have been like this? 

As for the take on an incomplete game, that's also something I'm not sure how I feel about. I think NH has provided - and surely, _redefined_ - the series in many ways. To say it's an incomplete game because it lacks some of the previous features, is, imo, a bit of a stretch. I'm certainly happy with the game and its state (even previously, before the first major update). It looks, plays and feels like an Animal Crossing game. I don't mean to say we can't criticize a lack of certain elements in the game, but I certainly wouldn't say it's incomplete. Even more so, with how much they've added into it.


----------



## kevindamico91 (May 4, 2020)

kjetta said:


> People have articulated far better than I can some points, and without wanting to rehash what has already been said, I want to share my thoughts.
> 
> The way I relate to this is completely different to a lot of people in this thread (and on this forum wider it feels) as I personally like that they have not front-loaded the game. It doesn't feel 'incomplete' to me, as Animal Crossing never felt like a game to be completed. They are committing to continuing to add content to the game as it evolves, and that feels refreshing to me. Regardless of it is content found in previous games, that has little impact on me. The point is that this game is a new game, not New Leaf.
> 
> ...



While I accept you opinion, I don't fully agree, because new leaf didn't grow up after it's released. It was updated to Welcome amiibo after 4 years, but it stayed the exact same game as it was for 4 years and I never felt this way while playing it, because it was offering a lot more to do compared to this chapter.
What you said about New Leaf is what happened to me after more than one year of constant gameplay. But after some time I took the game again and started playing lots of hours again.

Nostalgia isn't the case, at least for me. The fact that after 4-5 years of playing and loving New Leaf I tried AC Gamecube and I started to think it was better the NL, proves that nostalgia is not keeping me away to enjoy this game.
Regarding COVID-19 as I already explained, now I live in my own house and I have lot of stuff to do (so less time). When NL came out, I used to play more hours than now because I didn't go to school or work. That's why I think that to me the problem is New Horizons.

You should not get frustrated because your opinion is different from the others. We are all different so we "live" the game in a different way and we have different feelings while playing it. You can read about people loving CF and hating NL, while other loving NL and totally hating CF... If you have different thought don't fear to talk about them.




Dewasa said:


> I've never played NL so I'm not even going to try and tackle the comparison between the 2 games. I do have question as I see a theme when people are comparing the 2 games, there seems to be a lot more features/things in NL. Those features, were they introduced when the game was released? I don't know if they were updated in or if out of the box, all of those features were all available.



New Leaf was released as it was and only got a "big" update after 4 years, so yes, it had everything from the beginning.
Nintendo decided to go with "slow updates" because people who used to time travel was able to spoil the entire game in 2-3 days so I can agree that it is good to put things slowly with updates, but you need to release the game with at least the basic things introduced in New Leaf in my opinion.




SheepMareep said:


> (Dont feel a need to reply just wanted to touch on this more as well!!!)
> This this this!
> Everyone is complaining there isnt enough content or that the events arent what THEY thought of.
> Personally I think there is plenty of content. Visiting merchants are MUCH more common than in other games, you have the stores, you can terraform, theres unlimited decorating possibilities.
> ...



I think you read my post in the wrong way, because you misunderstood lots of my sentences.
- I wasn't expecting the game to be completely different from the other. The problem is that they took away basic game features and we will not know when they'll add them. I'm not referring to new mechanics I dream of or that didn't even existed in the past.
- Regarding the easter event I even specified that even if I was excited about the idea, I was totally not expecting something like that because it is a lot of work... But what we got is really bad if we think that they gave us 2 weeks to make almost the same things we could make in one day in the previous game.

So just to be more clear, I don't even care about events if at least I get the basic stuff I could be able to access in NL. This have nothing to do with the dreams I had for the game. I had tons of expectations for HHD too, but I enjoyed the game anyway.
Same thing for Welcome Amiibo update. I had tons of ideas in my mind and with my friend I was dreaming tons of things and we got a little update introducing 2-3 things compared to what I dreamt of, but I still liked the update so much that I took my city again and started working on it a lot and played the game for more than another year, so what you are saying it's not right in my case.




alpacac said:


> I think everyone here has discussed how lockdown has caused everyone to play relentlessly (causing burnout) and I have to say I agree!
> 
> My university has switched to online so I've attempted to maintain a 10-5 study day each weekday.  As such, I only spent 2 hours a day max on ACNH which makes me feel like I'm not as burnt out with the game as everyone else seems to be reporting?? It's pretty clear when I compare my town (which has only like... 1/10th completed) to everyone else whose town is already mostly done, had all their dreamies achieved and basically everything that can be done so far
> 
> I think if you take a break from the game and come back it might give you a fresh perspective. If waiting for updates aren't your thing maybe take a longer break for updates to accumulate? The NL amiibo update did take 3 years afterall, and that's kinda what re-sparked my gameplay on NL after going hard for months and then stopping for a few years.



NL was a complete game that received a little update with most of things copy/pasted from HHD.
NH is an incomplete game with little updates that we don't know will be released. That's what it's keeping me from enjoying the game. I used to play a lot NL even without the update.


----------



## moon_child (May 4, 2020)

I forgot to say that even though NL has more buildings and whatnot, it’s not like they add hours of content to gameplay anyway? I mean, after I got all the items from Brewster, I never really go to the cafe to do anything. I’ll get coffee sometimes but it’s not like it gives me an additional 30 mins worth of something to do? Same with the Katrina thing. I never go to her and if I do, she’s done in less than five mins anyway. Checking the police station will add additional two mins or so but I don’t even check most of the time. The Dream Suite adds around 15 mins I guess if you visit another town. After getting all emotes from Shrunk, I never went back to Club LOL unless I wanted a song from KK which I can also do now in NH every weekend. So my NL routine usually was 30 mins everyday for checking stores, talking to villagers, getting fossils, hitting rocks and finding tree furniture. I spent an extra hour or two at night farming beetles at the beginning of the game but when I switched to the stalk market, I barely went to the island anymore. 

Now with NH my daily routine takes about two hours or so because of the miles plus thing. I no longer streamline my dailies and now do them as per the miles rewards requirement so I can rack up miles so I’ll have enough come the time I need to recruit new villagers. I check in three times daily morning, afternoon and evening for the DIYs and for the nightly NPCs. I also check in on villagers often because I just wanna see what they’re up to. As for terraforming...huh. I’ve been spending way too much time there, admittedly. Just planning up my island and each area already took me an embarrassingly long time. Putting it into the actual map, it’s taking me several weeks and I’m still not done. Obviously, I’m not bored.

I’m not trying to debate or argue here but I’m just also saying that more buildings doesn’t necessarily mean more things to do. I think it really depends on your play style whether or not you’ll find the game boring. Maybe while taking a break try to itemize what mainly kept you busy in NL and how much time you allotted to each activity and compare it to the activities you do in NH. That way, you’ll find out which ones took most of your time and if it’s not available in NH, allocate it to an alternative activity that is available in NH. For example, if you spent 2 hours diving in NL, wouldn’t you try spending that much hours in NH doing terraforming instead? Maybe this will solve the “boredom”.


----------



## Llunavale (May 4, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> sorry but I disagree completely. NL had 7 years to refine itself and im not sure how you can completely disregard the Welcome Amiibo update and RV campsite and pretend it didnt change the game.
> ...
> The Welcome Amiibo updated was needed because NL was getting stale after 3 years


Maybe we're just misunderstanding each other? I don't mean to say that the Welcome Amiibo update didn't change anything - I'm just saying it's wrong to imply New Leaf had 7 years of refinement and development to make it what it is now. That just simply is not true. New Leaf received one big update - Welcome Amiibo - three years into its life. What else changed? What other content was added to the game that wasn't in the game on release? That's a total 180 from New Horizons which released with much less core Animal Crossing content and is gradually adding content to the game. That's the thing I'm trying to acknowledge - it's unusual to imply that it's strange to compare New Horizons at one month old to New Leaf "which has been out for 7 years" as if New Leaf had a lot more added to it over those 7 years. It didn't, and I think it's more apt to say people are comparing New Horizons at one month old to New Leaf at one month old - _not_ at 7 years old. Like you said, WA was needed because NL was getting stale after _three *years*_. I think the point of this thread is that NH is getting stale after _one *month*._

All that said - I actually agree with you overall. I think it is reasonable to expect updates in a game like New Horizons, especially in 2020 - this is basically the new norm for games now and it's good to keep breathing new life into the game - I'm definitely not against this.


----------



## kevindamico91 (May 4, 2020)

moon_child said:


> I forgot to say that even though NL has more buildings and whatnot, it’s not like they add hours of content to gameplay anyway? I mean, after I got all the items from Brewster, I never really go to the cafe to do anything. I’ll get coffee sometimes but it’s not like it gives me an additional 30 mins worth of something to do? Same with the Katrina thing. I never go to her and if I do, she’s done in less than five mins anyway. Checking the police station will add additional two mins or so but I don’t even check most of the time. The Dream Suite adds around 15 mins I guess if you visit another town. After getting all emotes from Shrunk, I never went back to Club LOL unless I wanted a song from KK which I can also do now in NH every weekend. So my NL routine usually was 30 mins everyday for checking stores, talking to villagers, getting fossils, hitting rocks and finding tree furniture. I spent an extra hour or two at night farming beetles at the beginning of the game but when I switched to the stalk market, I barely went to the island anymore.
> 
> Now with NH my daily routine takes about two hours or so because of the miles plus thing. I no longer streamline my dailies and now do them as per the miles rewards requirement so I can rack up miles so I’ll have enough come the time I need to recruit new villagers. I check in three times daily morning, afternoon and evening for the DIYs and for the nightly NPCs. I also check in on villagers often because I just wanna see what they’re up to. As for terraforming...huh. I’ve been spending way too much time there, admittedly. Just planning up my island and each area already took me an embarrassingly long time. Putting it into the actual map, it’s taking me several weeks and I’m still not done. Obviously, I’m not bored.
> 
> I’m not trying to debate or argue here but I’m just also saying that more buildings doesn’t necessarily mean more things to do. I think it really depends on your play style whether or not you’ll find the game boring. Maybe while taking a break try to itemize what mainly kept you busy in NL and how much time you allotted to each activity and compare it to the activities you do in NH. That way, you’ll find out which ones took most of your time and if it’s not available in NH, allocate it to an alternative activity that is available in NH. For example, if you spent 2 hours diving in NL, wouldn’t you try spending that much hours in NH doing terraforming instead? Maybe this will solve the “boredom”.



While some buildings themselves don't add more hours of gameplay, they give the player the opportunity to work on new things. As I mentioned, I'm almost done with my isle (if I don't count the random items I need to wait to show at T&T store) but I have lots of free space that I don't know how to decorate because I don't know if they'll add buildings or not.
I can't think about starting to "struggle" to decorate every empty space remained when maybe next week they will add some new buildings and I will need to remove everything and start again.

New buildings (in my case) would give me the opportunity to fill the empty space and start to work on them, adding all the decorations outside that fits that buildings.

You are not mentioning Tortimer's island. It was one of the biggest things keeping me playing hours and hours with the minigames. And what about online multiplayer?

To be honest I don't do daily Nook Miles quests anymore, because they are always the same... PlusI'm at 28'000 now so I don't feel the need to make more of them. I check villagers too for diy recipes, but as I already said I'm getting only doubles, so it is a bit frustrating...

Regarding terraforming, most of the hours spent playing were spent terraforming my isle and now that I've reached that ramps limit and my isle is almost full, I don't see the need of terraforming anymore.

Don't worry, I didn't took your post  as you wanted to debate or argue  We are all different so it's normal that we can't all have the same feeling about the game


----------



## moon_child (May 4, 2020)

kevindamico91 said:


> While some buildings themselves don't add more hours of gameplay, they give the player the opportunity to work on new things. As I mentioned, I'm almost done with my isle (if I don't count the random items I need to wait to show at T&T store) but I have lots of free space that I don't know how to decorate because I don't know if they'll add buildings or not.
> I can't think about starting to "struggle" to decorate every empty space remained when maybe next week they will add some new buildings and I will need to remove everything and start again.
> 
> New buildings (in my case) would give me the opportunity to fill the empty space and start to work on them, adding all the decorations outside that fits that buildings.
> ...



Oh I didn’t like the cabana and mermaid sets so I didn’t play much of Tortimer’s games. Lol.


----------



## kayleee (May 4, 2020)

Okay so actually I read your entire post and I don’t disagree with you. I have a lot of the same thoughts/frustrations that you do. However, I don’t think you should write it off completely yet because it is quite new still - it has the potential to improve. 

I also have to add that while a lot of people look back on New Leaf and remember it as being better than New Horizons seems to be right now - we were also all seven years younger then. To expect New Horizons to replicate a feeling we all felt as children/teenagers/young adults (I’m not sure how old you are, I was 18 when New Leaf came out) isn’t really realistic unfortunately. I think it’s actually a good thing that New Horizons is providing a completely different experience.

But again, I hope you continue to play New Horizons, even if you need to take a break for a while!


----------



## Venusian31 (May 4, 2020)

I was introduced to AC games through New Leaf, so I can only compare New Horizons to that game and none of the previous ones. Between the two, I'm liking NH more because it fixed so many of the things I found irritating in NL, like plots ruining your paths, flowers, etc. and grass turning into a complete mess no matter how hard you tried to keep it fresh. NH is slowing down a little now because I've completed a lot of the beginning stuff, but it doesn't really bother me. Now I play part of the day and do other things the rest of my time instead of playing the game ALL DAY. I know they'll be releasing new content over time, so it gives me something to anticipate for the future and keep my interest going.

One of the things I miss in NH so far is the ability to go to the island where you could meet other people. In NL, you could go to your own island and play alone or you could go to other islands where you met people from all over the world. Even though there were hackers who sometimes ruined your experience on those islands, there were also plenty of times when I met people who were really fun to hang out and play with. I'd like to see them keep the current mystery islands to use when we just want to hunt for new villagers or go and gather resources without being bothered by other people but also add back the islands where you come in contact with other players and hang out and play mini-games together. It was a great way to socialize and have fun with others without having to deal with adding friend codes and taking the risk of people coming to your island or going to theirs and causing trouble.

The only other things I would really like to see added to NH are the ability to control the sound level of the music or turn it off entirely without muting the natural sounds and the ability to save and continue playing. I'm also hoping they will give us a way to back up our games and keep them safe, preferably as soon as possible. I don't like the idea of investing so much time and energy in creating this island I love only to have it suddenly be gone with no way to get it back. That is something they should have had in place right from the get go.

If they added some or all of these things, I'd be perfectly happy with the game even though I know others wouldn't be. I don't think it's possible for them to please everyone because for every person who wants something added back, there are just as many people who are glad it's gone. 

I don't really see the game as incomplete. I think it was more of a deliberate decision to release the game content gradually and keep the game fresh for a longer period of time and to control the amount of stuff that time travelers can do. It may not be a decision we like, but it is what it is. I just choose to enjoy what is for now and look forward to what will come later. If I get bored or burned out, I just take a break and do something else.


----------



## Romaki (May 4, 2020)

I only read the original post, so sorry if I missed something you already answered or something that was discussed already. 

From what I read, it sounds like you need to take a step back from the Animal Crossing community. Maybe you feel anxiety from not having the same experience or outcome as other people?



kevindamico91 said:


> Aya Kyogoku said that this game was made to be played at least for one year and I was like "gosh, if she said this, is because New Leaf wasn't expected to last this long, but I played it for more than 4 years, so how much will last New Horizons for me?".



I think this more means that you can expect new content throughout all 365 days, but not new stuff everytime's there's cherry blossoms f.e.

Are you a time traveler? Because if you're not the content wasn't available more quickly in previous games, and if you are it's easy to burn out due to doing too much at once. 



kevindamico91 said:


> Before easter day, you received a letter from Zipper T. Bunny and attached to the letter, there's a ticket. You bring that ticket to Porter (who will wait for you with an hot air balloon in the plaza) and he will bring you to the Easter Island. This is a special island you can only visit on easter day and it's full of themed houses and decorations.



No Animal Crossing would ever be this complex though, especially not for a day. Events were always grinds for seasonal items. Of course Nintendo can do a lot more with the island mechanic, but you need to realize that they have plans they want to pace. We got a May island. 



kevindamico91 said:


> You could go to Tortimer island and play lots of funny minigames or collect fish,bugs or dive together to collect fish creatures. Now all of this stuff is disappeared and the only thing you can do is run around the isle collecting fruit, fishes or bugs.



Tortimer's Island missing is a shame, but I think the japanese commercials made it seem like with 8 players on the island you're supposed to create your own fun with it and roleplay a little bit. Also, we don't know what's still to come. We're evidently going to get more than expected.



kevindamico91 said:


> while you are playing with somebody, you need to pray for connection to don't stop,



Pretty sure New Leaf didn't do it differently, but you need to realize the changes that needed to be made for 8 player online multiplayer. Imagine if all 8 players wanted to save at once, especially with how long the loading times already are with the new engine and all that. 



kevindamico91 said:


> I'll not mention the fact that this game was designed to force you to play with other players (for example, you can't get different fruits from your native and sister one, if you don't get them from other players).



You couldn't get more than 3 flowers until Nintendo decided to give you your missing flowers through Leif. What are you in a rush for anyway? We don't know what festivities we're going to get through the seasons, we might as well have a "new" NPC selling fruit in the summer.



kevindamico91 said:


> New Leaf had 14 different buildings



Yes and most of them were unlocked a month after the last one opened. Nintendo has limitations (no town street) and opportunities (islands). We don't know what's going to happen in the game, we just don't. Even if we can only shop furniture and clothing, NPC can still come and offer their services in a different way. Don't stress yourself out over possibilities.



kevindamico91 said:


> turns out that they are just a bunch of pre-existing island and after you have all plots full in your island, you will not see new villagers on mystery isles.



Not sure how you were expecting Nintendo to handle random islands? They can't design hundreds of islands, and leaving it up to a random generator would just be annoying most of the time. I agree though that there could be more to do, we need more diverse mystery islands.
Also, would you like to see random villagers if you didn't have the ability to invite them onto your island? I don't think so.



kevindamico91 said:


> Villagers always repeats the same things and if you get 2 villagers of the same personality it even gets worst



A lot of the dialogue was added for a bunch of furniture item and clothes, so maybe they're lacking some for regular dialogue but at the same time they also locked them with friendship levels. For the personalities, they can't exactly add original dialogue for hundreds of villagers, but we could definitely do with some sub-personalities so that the dialogue can be divided to both of them.

As for the mean thing, try doing mean things to the villagers. I opened a present and the villagers really weren't too kind about it.  



kevindamico91 said:


> Designs



Designs and Pro-Designs are two different categories with their own storage. And you need Nintendo Online to access other people's designs, something that is available through a free trial that was just resetted for people who already used it. But you don't even need them.
Some players were also kind enough to share their designs not as a code but as they were drawing them, so you can just copy their colors.



kevindamico91 said:


> And let's not talk about creating repeated items.



You can just button smash though, the cursor will always go back to the last item you crafted. When I crafted 30 bait it wasn't too bad.
Crafting is an experimental part of the game, but you're not forced to create tens or hundreds of items at once. Take your time with it.



kevindamico91 said:


> After one month, my island is almost complete.



Luckily this game isn't called Island Designer, huh?



kevindamico91 said:


> I'm at 360+ hours of gameplay



That's at least 8 hours a day, this is definitely a burnout.



kevindamico91 said:


> (you can do this in half an hour)



You don't need to play the game for more than half an hour a day if you don't want to.



kevindamico91 said:


> I think that the biggest problem for me is that the game is incomplete for now, compared to New Leaf.



Are you sure you felt satisfied after 6 weeks of playing New Leaf? Or are you just fond of your time playing back then?

Not sure why I felt the need to reply to statements, but the bottom line is that your perspective is very delusional at the moment, as you like to put it. You're making things worse in your own mind, and there's nothing wrong with that. You need a break, so take it. You should have fun playing Animal Crossing, maybe taking a step back will help you with your frustrations. We'll be here for you if you're looking for fun. 

The game definitely has a lot of problems and nobody is having complete faith in Nintendo to do everything right, but you just gotta take the good with the bad. New Horizons looks amazing, we have so many new options and we still have 9 months of new seasonal events to go!


----------



## skogkyst (May 4, 2020)

Flunkifera said:


> I know many people already mentioned it, but I wanna add a bit more to that. In my opinion it is kind of unfair to compare New Leaf and New Horizons, yet. One of the many reasons is because it has been released under completely different circumstances. Animal Crossing is a game designed to play for 30-60 minutes per day, maybe not even every day. Many people logged 8-10 hours onto the game since 1,5 months.
> If we would have played it the was it was intended (intended since the developers most likely didn't see the corona virus coming) and you would have played every single day since release, we would have 22.5-90 hours logged into the game, not 300-400. (30-120 minutes for 45 days). That is not any of your fault, but it is a fact that you have to take into account. Most probably the game doesn't lack content, we just played WAAAY to much. We would never be anywhere near this point if it wouldn't be for corona..


Yes actually, you make really good points. Some games cost $60 and you're doing after ten hours. Personally, I have only played two games (Minecraft and ACNL) for over 300 hours. In my opinion, even getting over 100 hours in a game is a sign that the game is full of content. 100 hours is over 4 straight *days *and 300 hours is almost two full *weeks*. Now, it can be argued that this game in the franchise had more content than this one and so on, but complaining that a game doesn't have enough content after squeezing hundreds of hours of it is generally confusing to me.


----------



## McRibbie (May 4, 2020)

I've gotten past the mortgage stage in fairly record time (getting the last expansion on my house a couple of weeks ago and paying off the last loan with turnip money in a couple of stages, the last one I did a few days ago) so now I'm in the "huh, what do I do with this game now?" stage like you are... and it's hell, so I understand what you're going through at the moment (however, this is probably a good thing, because it means I'm not having to spend AGES playing the game), however I'm finding the game, like every other Animal Crossing game, to be a mix of good and bad:

As I've made clear, many *many* times, I find the entire "WUHH REMEMBER MEAN VILLAGERS" circlejerk to be really, really annoying... but I feel the dialogue in NH is a step up from NL, if a little one-linery at times and still in need of being updated... it's the doing errands part that's lacking in this game, as they seem to happen much more rarely than before (although the lost item system's now a lot better, and it gives you hints about who it belongs. I'd support bringing the "give me a job" option back from the GameCube games if a lot of the time, it didn't just give you some jerkass remark about not having one... or better, bringing back the contest mechanic from Wild World.
The villagers doing stuff outside thing has steadily gotten better since LGTTC, and in this game it's GREAT... apart from when villagers are inside together, then they just kind of mill around together. Can't they be doing stuff together, like eating or playing board games or something?
I'm slightly annoyed by the lack of features and holidays being in the game from the start, and have been since the direct, and I'm honestly kind of worried that stuff _isn't_ going to be added into the game, there doesn't appear to be anything region-specific and I'm getting bored waiting for stuff to be added... but at the same time, the fact that stuff _is _going to be added into the fame over time makes it feel much more alive and like a deserted island is steadily being more and more populated and developed over time, and the events that've been added in with this update are in-depth in a way they haven't been since the GameCube game (THERE'S SOMETHING TO DO WITH CHERRY BLOSSOM SEASON AGAIN!), and I hope they add many more. At the same time, AARGH, THE WORSE HOLIDAYS ARE BEING DRAGGED OUT EVEN MORE, TAKE A LESSON FROM NL'S STREAMLINED HOLIDAYS AND HELP ME OUT, NINTENDO
Crafting was the thing that put me off the game initially, and while it's better than I've expected, WHY DO I GET SO MANY DUPLICATES, JUST GIVE ME SOMETHING NEW (although it's good for the communication aspect of the game), AND WHY DO ALL THE TOOLS BREAK, EVEN THE ONES YOU CAN'T CRAFT FROM BIGGER NOOK'S CRANNY?
I'm just going to mention the online economy and say, wow, this is honestly kind of deranged, why are you doing this, you greedy so and so's... then move on.
I like the fact the museum has to be brought to the island with donations as a tent, then built and upgraded... you don't start with an empty museum and have to fill it up.
I'm also liking the fact that, after the fact Leif and the Alpacas seem to have been introduced for no reason whatsoever to fulfil roles that the Nooks fulfilled just fine in previous games, they've actually got actual roles in NH, selling bushes and the flowers you can't get, and (currently) having a bit of character development, by having their anniversary celebrated. (I hope in future they're running an online auction/customisation of stuff you can't do with customisation kits, and taking that function away from Redd in lieu of Actual Exclusive Furniture)
Why are cliffs so short? They make the LGTTC ones look tall.
While an actual pathing mechanic was on my wishlist for the game, they're too neat atm and I wish you could have some messier ones.
I wasn't a big fan of the shops from HHD. If they were in NH, it'd make the game feel a bit too suburban and I'm generally trying to keep the rural vibe of earlier AC games, just a bit more developed.
TL;DR I'm enjoying the game, but I can also completely understand where you're coming from in terms of being frustrated, as for every good choice there's at least 5 really annoying ones. 

At the moment, all we can do is wait. 

Take some time off, play something else, wait for the next event and see if that's any better.


----------



## Figment (May 4, 2020)

Reading through this thread and what I get out of it is that different people are going to have different experiences and opinions on the same thing.

My first AC game was NL. I enjoyed it and got quite a bit of play time out of it, but I don't feel like it clicked with me personally the same way NH has. I think that boils down to how customizable NH is. I personally love it, but not everyone is going to have the same opinion or experience as me. I see how this game may not be for everyone and how it could seem "incomplete" to some, even though I actually think having downloadable updates is a genius way of keeping players like me invested. Some content has been more miss than hit (Bunny Day) but for the most part, I've fully enjoyed it. But that's just me personally. I could see how it could be seen as a complete departure from AC games past and how that wouldn't go over well with long term fans. I don't think there's a right or wrong opinion.

In response to the OP, I reiterate what has already been said: Take a break. Don't get rid of your game, but step back and do something else. My feelings are, there will probably completely new content in the next few months which should hopefully make the game seem fresh again. Sorry you feel that way about it now though.


----------



## kevindamico91 (May 4, 2020)

Venusian31 said:


> I was introduced to AC games through New Leaf, so I can only compare New Horizons to that game and none of the previous ones. Between the two, I'm liking NH more because it fixed so many of the things I found irritating in NL, like plots ruining your paths, flowers, etc. and grass turning into a complete mess no matter how hard you tried to keep it fresh. NH is slowing down a little now because I've completed a lot of the beginning stuff, but it doesn't really bother me. Now I play part of the day and do other things the rest of my time instead of playing the game ALL DAY. I know they'll be releasing new content over time, so it gives me something to anticipate for the future and keep my interest going.
> 
> One of the things I miss in NH so far is the ability to go to the island where you could meet other people. In NL, you could go to your own island and play alone or you could go to other islands where you met people from all over the world. Even though there were hackers who sometimes ruined your experience on those islands, there were also plenty of times when I met people who were really fun to hang out and play with. I'd like to see them keep the current mystery islands to use when we just want to hunt for new villagers or go and gather resources without being bothered by other people but also add back the islands where you come in contact with other players and hang out and play mini-games together. It was a great way to socialize and have fun with others without having to deal with adding friend codes and taking the risk of people coming to your island or going to theirs and causing trouble.
> 
> ...



Tortimer's island is the biggest thing missing in this game to me. I'm sure that if they added it at the beginning, the wait for the other features to be added would have been less bad.

I think we can forget about setting music levels in the game. If I'm not wrong, I never saw this kind of setting in major Nintendo games.

The fact is not to please everyone, it's obvious that it is impossible cause we all have different dreams regarding the game, but I'm only referring to things we used to have in NL.

The fact is that for how I used to play every other AC game, it feels really bad to stop playing it and take a break because the game is becoming "boring". It is the first time that I feel this way since I started playing AC games (even If I played the same amount of hours in one month in New Leaf).


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 4, 2020)

kevindamico91 said:


> The fact is that for how I used to play every other AC game, it feels really bad to stop playing it and take a break because the game is becoming "boring". It is the first time that I feel this way since I started playing AC games (even If I played the same amount of hours in one month in New Leaf).



I know you were replying to someone else, not me, but I wanted you to know that video game burnout is absolutely a thing. I'm 37 years old (3 more years to the big four zero I guess, oh god) and I've been gaming since I was 5. I do face burnout from time to time. Sometimes it's from a specific video game or a video game franchise or genre, but sometimes it has actually been the entire hobby. I was burned out of video games for a good chunk of the early 2000s, and played less then than probably the entire rest of my life. So most of the cool PS2-era video games I haven't actually played. 

For a specific example, I used to have this tradition where I would play Final Fantasy VI (one of my all-time favorites) every year around Christmas time. But after enough years of it, one year I found myself being bored. I no longer do this. I do still play it every so often, but it has to be several years inbetween.

The point of this post is just to tell you that it's fine to take a break. You honestly might end up liking it more later when you pick it back up. I am guessing we'll probably get another NH update sometime in mid-end of June. My reasoning is the wedding season event is the last event this particular update covers. When that update comes out, maybe you'll be more excited to play again because there will be more new things.


----------



## EquinoxIsland (May 4, 2020)

Read all the way through and I think all your points are justified.  As someone who's only played the original game and City Folk, the added elements (compared to them) of putting things outside, customization, finding villagers, etc. make me love the game, but I'm pretty easy to please tbh. Feeling bored or done with the game is understandable to me though!

I don't have more to add, except that I love that your favorite is potentially the game cube animal crossing! I know people who have played it when they were younger love it most (like me) but I always figured it was a nostalgia thing, but I'm glad that it was a more recent game you played and it still found a way to the top! I think that though it's missing some elements of gameplay, all the other stuff overly makes up for it like NES games, morning stretches, igloos in winter, mean dialogue, villagers scamming you, amount of villagers you could have (16), personality variety, ability to ask for quests unconditionally, etc. Just really gave it that small town home-y feel, idk.  Sorry this was kinda off topic haha.


----------



## raqball (May 4, 2020)

It's a video game meant for entertainment and fun. If you no longer find it entertaining or fun then best to play something that you do..

Best wishes..


----------



## kevindamico91 (May 4, 2020)

I'll try to answer in a similar way as you did, I hope I don't mess up everything D:



Romaki said:


> From what I read, it sounds like you need to take a step back from the Animal Crossing community. Maybe you feel anxiety from not having the same experience or outcome as other people?


I'm fine with how my island is becoming and instead of feeling anxiety watching other's islands, I take inspiration on the things I really like, so that's not a problem for me.



Romaki said:


> Are you a time traveler? Because if you're not the content wasn't available more quickly in previous games, and if you are it's easy to burn out due to doing too much at once.


I used time travel just a little in New Leaf and only after 1 year. Before that time, I didn't even think/knew about the fact that TT was possible. I enjoyed AC playing it naturally.



Romaki said:


> No Animal Crossing would ever be this complex though, especially not for a day. Events were always grinds for seasonal items. Of course Nintendo can do a lot more with the island mechanic, but you need to realize that they have plans they want to pace. We got a May island.


As I said, I wasn't expecting that much, but even this little. As you said events will never be that complex for only one-day event, but this easter day event was 2 weeks long, so I think what they had to offer was really poor. 



Romaki said:


> Tortimer's Island missing is a shame, but I think the japanese commercials made it seem like with 8 players on the island you're supposed to create your own fun with it and roleplay a little bit. Also, we don't know what's still to come. We're evidently going to get more than expected.


Multiplayer isn't enjoyable because there are lot of problems:
- you can't save while you are playing on multiplayer online so you always risk to lose everything (like already happened lot of times)
- if you are playing with other people, the game sometimes resets all the progress you made 30 sec/1 minute before someone arrives/leaves the island
- materials from source can be taken only one time, so if you already took all the stuff, other players can't
- other than fishing and collect bugs, there's not much to do with other people. In New Leaf you could dive and do minigames on Tortimer's Island.
 New Leaf also gave the opportunity to save when you want, so even if connection used to turn off a lot, there was no problem, since you didn't lose all the progresses.



Romaki said:


> You couldn't get more than 3 flowers until Nintendo decided to give you your missing flowers through Leif. What are you in a rush for anyway? We don't know what festivities we're going to get through the seasons, we might as well have a "new" NPC selling fruit in the summer.


The question is: if all these things were available from the beginning in New Leaf (or at least unlocked after some days) why remove them now? Based on how Nintendo is acting, I don't think they will announce a new character selling fruits, but I think they will release an update late this summer with Kappn, his family and Tortimer island with tropical fruits.



Romaki said:


> Yes and most of them were unlocked a month after the last one opened. Nintendo has limitations (no town street) and opportunities (islands). We don't know what's going to happen in the game, we just don't. Even if we can only shop furniture and clothing, NPC can still come and offer their services in a different way. Don't stress yourself out over possibilities.


This is one of the biggest problem for me. How can I plan my island if I don't know when/where they'll update the game, but most of all what they will add?
What's the sense of working every day on improving my island, searching for all the items I need to decorate it, if I maybe the next week they will say that they are adding some new building and I have to delete everything?



Romaki said:


> Not sure how you were expecting Nintendo to handle random islands? They can't design hundreds of islands, and leaving it up to a random generator would just be annoying most of the time. I agree though that there could be more to do, we need more diverse mystery islands.
> Also, would you like to see random villagers if you didn't have the ability to invite them onto your island? I don't think so.


Just for instance, it would have been cool to have different fruits or flower (even in more rare to show), instead of seeing always the native an sister fruit/flower. And as I already said, the fact that you can't find any villager after you have all filled all the space, makes the mystery islands more boring.



Romaki said:


> Designs and Pro-Designs are two different categories with their own storage. And you need Nintendo Online to access other people's designs, something that is available through a free trial that was just resetted for people who already used it. But you don't even need them.
> Some players were also kind enough to share their designs not as a code but as they were drawing them, so you can just copy their colors.


It's (almost) ok if you want the player to pay to download other's design, but not if you give him only 50 slots to be shared with 8 players. NL had this option for free and it had even more slots.



Romaki said:


> You can just button smash though, the cursor will always go back to the last item you crafted. When I crafted 30 bait it wasn't too bad.
> Crafting is an experimental part of the game, but you're not forced to create tens or hundreds of items at once. Take your time with it.


Since you already need to button smash lots of useless repeating dialogues, I have difficulties in button smash for crafting too. It's ok if you play for 1 hour, but not if you play all this time.



Romaki said:


> Luckily this game isn't called Island Designer, huh?


I don't understand...



Romaki said:


> That's at least 8 hours a day, this is definitely a burnout.


Not true. I have my own house now and lots of things to do daily, so I can't play how much I used to play NL when it was released. I used to play it a lot more because I was living with my parents and I didn't use to go to school nor to work... So why I still enjoyed that game even if I used to play it more hours than NH?



Romaki said:


> You don't need to play the game for more than half an hour a day if you don't want to.


But I paid expecting to get the enjoyment I got form every single other game, so that's why I'm concerned.



Romaki said:


> Are you sure you felt satisfied after 6 weeks of playing New Leaf? Or are you just fond of your time playing back then?


Completely sure. I used to play a lot since I was a kid, but NL was a new thing for me and I literally used to play more hours than how many hours I'm playing NH now. Obviously there were some days with less hours of gameplay, but I for sure didn't feel like this after a month of playing it, because it was full of things to do.



Romaki said:


> Not sure why I felt the need to reply to statements, but the bottom line is that your perspective is very delusional at the moment, as you like to put it. You're making things worse in your own mind, and there's nothing wrong with that. You need a break, so take it. You should have fun playing Animal Crossing, maybe taking a step back will help you with your frustrations. We'll be here for you if you're looking for fun.
> 
> The game definitely has a lot of problems and nobody is having complete faith in Nintendo to do everything right, but you just gotta take the good with the bad. New Horizons looks amazing, we have so many new options and we still have 9 months of new seasonal events to go!



It's not the I don't have faith in Nintendo, I'm sure we will have (if not all) most of the things from New Leaf. My biggest problem is that(in my opinion) they should have had at least release the game with the basic NL features and then add the smaller ones with updates.


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 4, 2020)

I read your post, and I understand what you mean. I'm sorry the game was a bit of a let down for you. I just wanted to say a few things...

When you say, "why they are releasing it incomplete and adding things slowly," I at first felt the same way as you (and kind of still do) but at the same time, I feel like its nice to spread things out. I'm taking this game really slowly. I feel like maybe you were influenced by pressure from other players online to get everything off your wishlist right away and get all your dreamies right now etc, I know I was at first. But now I'm just taking the game one day at a time. I have many unfinished and literally "blank" areas in my town, and I'm ok with that. I also only have 4/10 of my dreamies, and I'm ok with that too! I'm in this for the long haul, and don't expect to have a "finished" island for the next few years. I also find that although I'm in quarantine and playing for hours and hours everyday, there is always something for me to do. I have a rough draft for my island, but I love trying new landscape and design ideas, even if I end up completely redoing the same area a million times. Its just how I work lol. Anyways, I hope you can reflect on your animal crossing experience during your time away from NH, and also take a break from the hectic online ACNH community, and maybe one day you will come back with a new mindset! Or if not, I hope the next animal crossing game will be more to your liking <3


----------



## Thyl (May 4, 2020)

People here have said good points, but there's also one thing I'd wanna mention. Comparing NL and your experience in the game (first AC game ever) is a bit unfair to NH, where you already know the concept. Same thing happened for me with WW personally. Even if it lacks a lot in current point of view, I absolutely loved it and later compared it a lot to NL which was part of ruining my NL experience.

I think getting a bit burnt out from WW was also part of the reason I couldn't get into NL and I still find it incredibly boring and lacking the personality compared to WW. I am curious, how exactly did you manage to spend 8 hours per day in NL?

Anyway, like many other people here I encourage to take a little break. Every time I notice myself comparing my island to other islands, I remind myself that I have all the time in the world to finish it. Also might be that you are just overall burnt out from Animal Crossing's game concept.


----------



## meo (May 4, 2020)

I think they said the game is meant to be played for at least a year because of just that...Animal Crossing has and will alwas be based on real time and real holidays occurring over the span of a year. Most people that play this game aren't going to honestly play it for 6 years like some of us will (cough cough talking about myself cough). Some won't even play for the full year and some will stop after seeing all the holidays have all be experiences (aka first year). The same was said for NL.
I don't think they use this as they think people will only play it for a year because of it's quality or they don't have hopes for it being played for many years. They're releasing content mainly holidays over the span of the year to coincide with the games pace.
I think other features also being introduced over time is also an effort to make the game have more value at it's intended pace as well. Unlocking new shops, exhibits, activities that occur overtime and aren't just thrown at you on day one makes sense imo. To some degree, TTing is always going to skew certain achieves/dates but, in some form, they can help it to a minor amount by releasing things over time. If you had diving and art and everything else, people would just TT through all the seasons to have it all now and get burned out...It happened in NL as well. NL honestly started to get stagnant and the Welcome Amiibo update kind of felt like a pick me up. So, if there's more updates across time for NH then I honestly think it'll be for the better.
In NL, I ran free cycling for a good portion in the beginning because it took next to no time to unlock everything and it stagnated.

I also think you have to realize for many things you may feel like were over so fast...we're kind of in special circumstances. The average person has school, jobs, families to attend to and can't put 3 days of grinding in for an event. Right now, more of us are quarantined so that's opened up a lot of time. However, it doesn't change that they designed an event that wouldn't penalize most people or in normal circumstances if they only had a hour a day or every few days to sit and do. There's quite a lot of people that didn't get to complete event things so far.

I think some of your points are valid though. I ultimately just think you could benefit from a break. I think many people are throwing hardcore hours into the game as if it has all that content unlocked and getting burned out on the other side of things. I do think adjusting expectations and understanding the new perspective for this game will help alleviate the disappointment and a break can help settle some of that. Maybe set a rule when you come back to how much time you'll put in daily/weekly since this type of play affects you. Also plan in other hobbies or other games because honestly AC will never be a main type of game for nonstop content. It's a casual game at best and for that reason is wonderful to fit in around other things.


----------



## Romaki (May 4, 2020)

kevindamico91 said:


> (Island Designer) I don't understand...



It's just that people obsess with one point of the game, one introduced with New Leaf, that they don't relax with the game and just enjoy the whole experience. Like you're not doing it right if your island isn't "done" and your house doesn't have all the best items yet. Most of us have quarantine burnout now, but the game is just there for you to enjoy your time with and share your experience with others. It's not an island design game. You create a nice habitat for you and your animal fellas while getting to know them better. You bond, you celebrate events with them and you trade items to enhance both of your experience. You have a year full of first experiences, there's just not a goal you have to reach. Enjoy your time and customize your experience. 

I don't know, man. You have valid reasons to be frustrated, but you have to think about how the series evolved. It's different because if it wasn't you could just play New Leaf, you know. This is Animal Crossing in 2020. Things are different, so many things are so much better. It's unfair to us, but we can't judge the full experience until March 2021.


----------



## Hirisa (May 4, 2020)

The game series has been around a lot longer than just New Leaf so if you were expecting New Leaf 2.0, sorry. It also sounds like you were expecting the game to make up for some other part of your life, which is something I think we're all dealing with right now, due to the pandemic. It is a good idea for you to step away from the game, practice some expectation management and cultivate some perspective. Then, if you return to the game, you can appreciate it for what it is instead of resenting it for what it is not.


----------



## CrankyPirate (May 4, 2020)

360 hours? Jesus, you do love AC! But like others said, I think you need a break. Come back once the desired updates roll out. I personally enjoy that my island is now almost finished for now and I can just sit back and fish and chill, put in 1-1 hour per day.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 4, 2020)

You are right. 
The game is vastly incomplete and those who defend Nintendo saying "no, it's fine! we get it in free updates!" clearly cannot grasp the concept that you have... 
10yrs from now you can't just pick up a copy New Horizons to play like you can the game cube version like you should be able to because you won't have events, you won't have holidays, you won't have the ability to get the other fruit, you won't be able to have the fun new items... because they literally are not in the base game. You'll be out of luck, too, if it is later down the line because servers definitely won't still be supported by then. Servers always eventually go down or stop supporting games. Thus, unless you run a rom or hack you won't have an update version to HOPEFULLY have the stuff that literally made Animal Crossing fun.
I have complained about this since day one.
I am very disappointed as someone who has been playing Animal Crossing since game cube when I was a kid.


----------



## brangein (May 4, 2020)

My 2 cents. The game is just out for a month, patches/contents will follow. I read some said they have 200++ hours and feel the game is boring, IMHO if a $60 game gave you over 200 hours, it is game of the year nominee level.


----------



## KeatAlex (May 4, 2020)

here's lot's of good advice from people here. Honestly I agree with them that you were expecting way too much from the game. You let yourself down, not the game. Comparing the game to others is only going to make it worse for you, you'll never be satisfied. If you want to stop playing then fine but it won't change the game at all. 
The game was released how it was bc they made us wait longer and to postpone it again would have caused a headache. Just enjoy what you got, man.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020

Plus we've only had 1 legit holiday thus far. Only TT are upset about lack of holidays. Servers going down wont be for years (Wiis just went down after about 11 years!) Few people stick around for tht.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 4, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> You are right.
> The game is vastly incomplete and those who defend Nintendo saying "no, it's fine! we get it in free updates!" clearly cannot grasp the concept that you have...
> 10yrs from now you can't just pick up a copy New Horizons to play like you can the game cube version like you should be able to because you won't have events, you won't have holidays, you won't have the ability to get the other fruit, you won't be able to have the fun new items... because they literally are not in the base game. You'll be out of luck, too, if it is later down the line because servers definitely won't still be supported by then. Servers always eventually go down or stop supporting games. Thus, unless you run a rom or hack you won't have an update version to HOPEFULLY have the stuff that literally made Animal Crossing fun.
> I have complained about this since day one.
> I am very disappointed as someone who has been playing Animal Crossing since game cube when I was a kid.



To be fair, we don't really know what Nintendo's approach will be when online is no longer supported for the Switch. One would hope, that events will remain in the game despite no further updates. I'll definitely voice my concerns as well if it comes to that, but we'll see. As for fruit, hasn't this been an issue for every AC game? Maybe not GCN because you can still trade your memory cards, but did the other AC games sell all types of fruit? (I genuinly cannot remember).

Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but I'd certainly hope that when people buy AC:NH 10-15 years from now, items or builds or features introduced in updates will probably (and most likely) be implemented and available for those people despite online support. It's like buying, say, Sims 4 now as opposed to buying Sims 4 during launch.


----------



## moonbox (May 4, 2020)

Babypink said:


> I think I might be in the minority and I am about to say a very not popular thing but I hated NL. Being the mayor, what? I bought it when it came out, played a little bit, left it there to collect dust for years and then came back later when the rumours about a new AC game started to go around. But I hated it so much, I only love and always will WW. I still play it sometimes


You're definitely not alone there. I played it a lot and while I'm grateful for Isabelle and the other new characters, I think that's when I realized AC was diverging from its original path into "CUSTOMIZE ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING YOURE NOW THE BOSS!" But I'm okay with it. I think NH is much better. Though I agree with OP on it feeling incomplete and the dialogue is neutered.

But I will echo everyone else's sentiments that playing a ton of hours everyday would make any game feel super boring. We're in a pandemic, stuff is hard.


----------



## Dewy (May 4, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear you're not loving the game. Time for a break!

I actually love this new style of gameplay and the updates over time. I understand a lot of people are annoyed by it, but it seems like people are just frustrated because they were spoiled by New Leaf. From what I've seen, most people who don't like this game are the players who first started their AC journey with New Leaf (not that all of these players dislike it, a lot are huge fans of NH).

The older games were EXTREMELY slow, which you probably noticed when you went back and played them. This, for me, is how AC is supposed to feel. It's not a game that is meant to be played all at once. New Leaf was kind of a shock for me, because an insane amount of new features were added. It didn't really feel like Animal Crossing. Don't get me wrong, I loved New Leaf, but it was kind of overwhelming and definitely unlike any AC game before it. Even with New Horizons out, I still think New Leaf is the most unlike all the other AC games.

I think it's unfair to assume that a game is going to have specific features and then be disappointed when those features aren't in the game. Nintendo worked extremely hard on this game and to me that's very evident. It isn't "incomplete," they just wanted to try something new where they involve the fanbase in updates by listening to feedback, and keep hype built up by moving things slowly and announcing big updates that everyone gets excited about. It's honestly a really smart strategy to keep interest in the game.

I think you just need to take a break and maybe come back when another update is released. You say you're bored because your town is done, but why not change it up? That's the beauty of this game; you can change cliffs and rivers and whatever you want at any point you want. Sometimes we get burnt out on games not because there's nothing to do, but simply because we perceive that there is nothing to do. This game has a huge amount of content with more to come. 

Also think about this: If Nintendo had released a game with all the features you hoped for, you would probably still get bored of it. You got bored of New Leaf, you said it yourself. If NH had a ton more content, how long would it last you? Another month? Another three months? It's tough to say. With slow updates however, interest in the game will be up for a long time and likely years as they slowly release content.


----------



## Katie1313 (May 4, 2020)

I also feel like the game has gotten stale. For an Animal Crossing game where you can decorate both the inside and outside, there sure is a lack of furniture compared to the previous games. Especially if you don't count DIYs. There's a lack of shops/buildings, only being 4 plus the campsite. Don't even get me started on tools breaking, It's fine in the beginning, but I feel like they incorporate SOME sort of unbreakable tools. Like, they could just make the golden tools unbreakable. And I agree that it definitely feels like they released an unfinished game and just planned on adding things that should've been there from the start later on. It makes it a lot easier to run out of things to do. I find myself constantly redesigning my island both because I can't find anything else to do, and because I realized just how little furniture is in the game.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 4, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> ... Only TT are upset about lack of holidays. Servers going down wont be for years (Wiis just went down after about 11 years!) Few people stick around for tht.


No, I am 100% no TT and *obscenities spewing* *hate* this. 
This is not TTers problem.
This is people who enjoy retro games who hate this.
This is people who enjoy playing games for years to come who hate this.
This is people who have anxiety that their system should break after servers go down, they can't just start a new island and have the same things their old one had, who ate this.
This is people who want to show their future kids, nephews, nieces, etc. the games we use to enjoy problem.

Didn't mean for this to come off as harsh, but as someone who doesn't even TT I am a little tired of TTers getting the blame for Nintendo not putting out a complete game...


----------



## kikoola (May 4, 2020)

*goodbye.........

do u have any nook tickets or recipes that you aren't going to use???*


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 4, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> No, I am 100% no TT and *obscenities spewing* *hate* this.
> This is not TTers problem.
> This is people who enjoy retro games who hate this.
> This is people who enjoy playing games for years to come who hate this.
> ...



If you don't mind me asking, why do you find this game to be incomplete?


----------



## arboriavillager (May 4, 2020)

I can understand why series veterans feel the game is incomplete. It is missing a lot of staple Animal Crossing features. I played New Leaf and understand this. But I also feel like the game adds more than it loses because terraforming and crafting add endless content. This new content may not suit veteran players, the main group of people calling the game incomplete. I feel like ACNH is a complete video game, but not a complete Animal Crossing game yet. Once the updates add everything back, it will easily have the most content out of any Animal Crossing game. For me, I like the customizability far better than the lost features, so I personally feel like it already has more content than the older games.


----------



## meo (May 4, 2020)

brangein said:


> My 2 cents. The game is just out for a month, patches/contents will follow. I read some said they have 200++ hours and feel the game is boring, IMHO if a $60 game gave you over 200 hours, it is game of the year nominee level.


Lol, pretty much.
I'm not even going to lie - I have 390 hours and that's on one switch/one copy (fair to say though, I do leave it up afk while doing other things) but I'm not even going to front I obviously like this game and got my 60 dollars worth.

For the multiplayer update:
While, I do agree having the minigames back with some sort of special currency again would be nice to have something to do with friends. I do think it's being glorified to be bigger than it was. Let's be real, the minigames got repetitive and redundant after doing them 100 times as well. The only nice thing was that you could do it with a friend to make it less annoying because you wanted to grind out that island item/wetsuit.
So while I would like to see the return and, for all we know, it may be a later update...I'm also not going to pretend like that's a major component that affects the quality/essence of this game. Again, AC is a casual game even for co-op/multiplayer. If you want a very involved multi-player, I recommend mmo's. For a lot of us GC veterens, we played solo bc a lot of us didn't have the gameboy to connect to go to the special island or play with friends.
The same is said for fishing together and diving. It's fun for the first bit then it dies off. And, if I remember correctly, there's already been info to suggest diving is returning and the dreamsuite feature so patience is a virtue.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 4, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> To be fair, we don't really know what Nintendo's approach will be when online is no longer supported for the Switch. One would hope, that events will remain in the game despite no further updates. I'll definitely voice my concerns as well if it comes to that, but we'll see. As for fruit, hasn't this been an issue for every AC game? Maybe not GCN because you can still trade your memory cards, but did the other AC games sell all types of fruit? (I genuinly cannot remember).
> 
> Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but I'd certainly hope that when people buy AC:NH 10-15 years from now, items or builds or features introduced in updates will probably (and most likely) be implemented and available for those people despite online support. It's like buying, say, Sims 4 now as opposed to buying Sims 4 during launch.


There are rumors there will be an "end patch" that they will include then all of the events and holidays, but end patches only work if the servers are online to download them. 
Which, severs will always go down eventually. Usually Nintendo is good about them being up for at least 10yrs? But someday they will be down. And if you want the stuff that's online only? You need to hack or homebrew your system. I have seen retro gamers do it with other systems who had servers go down.
Sim games are primarily on the PC, so it's pretty easy to get whatever patch you need through either their site or off another gaming archive site. Console is more difficult.

In old games other fruit was soooooo hard to get unless luck shined on you from a villager gift or gift from mom, but so far any findings for this games files is you have your native then you have your "sister" fruit (the one you always find on mystery islands that isn't your own.) TTers (or data mining to my knowledge?) has not said this sister fruit is seasonal like the flowers are. Which is annoying but technically you can get all flowers in the base game without trading. If the sister fruit was seasonal, it wouldn't be that big of a deal.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 4, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> I know you were replying to someone else, not me, but I wanted you to know that video game burnout is absolutely a thing. I'm 37 years old (3 more years to the big four zero I guess, oh god) and I've been gaming since I was 5. I do face burnout from time to time. Sometimes it's from a specific video game or a video game franchise or genre, but sometimes it has actually been the entire hobby. I was burned out of video games for a good chunk of the early 2000s, and played less then than probably the entire rest of my life. So most of the cool PS2-era video games I haven't actually played.
> 
> For a specific example, I used to have this tradition where I would play Final Fantasy VI (one of my all-time favorites) every year around Christmas time. But after enough years of it, one year I found myself being bored. I no longer do this. I do still play it every so often, but it has to be several years inbetween.


This is something I used to do with Super Paper Mario (I KNOW people are probably sick of me talking about it lmaooo but it truly is one of my favorite games). I got burned out from it, so I stopped playing it. I came back to it for the first time in quite a while two summers ago and found that I enjoyed playing it again. But if I play it again every single year I know I’m not gonna enjoy it anymore. I do this with other hobbies, too.

To tell the truth, I’m not totally surprised that people who started with NL haven’t been enjoying NH. I think a large part of it is nostalgia; the first game in the series is what many of us will compare the other titles to, whether unfairly or not (I see this happen a lot with WW, and for me personally, GC. It is what it is). NL is also one of those titles that, like WW, made major leaps in the series, and while NH has also made a lot of changes (the biggest being terraforming), some of those are just tweaks to changes NL introduced. For example, instead of PWPs, we can place regular furniture outside now. That’s really cool to some people, but I think maybe others were expecting a little more and are feeling kind of let down by it.

At the end of the day, as was discussed a little above, I think it’s good and _necessary _to take breaks from the things you enjoy every now and then so you don’t get burnt out. And if you come back to NH in a couple days/weeks/whatever and find you still don’t like it, that’s okay. I didn’t like City Folk when it first came out and honestly still don’t, really. It doesn’t make you any less of an AC fan or anything, and if you’re afraid of missing out on the excitement and community surrounding NH right now, it looks like plenty of people are still playing NL. They’ll always be there for you.


----------



## KeatAlex (May 4, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> No, I am 100% no TT and *obscenities spewing* *hate* this.
> This is not TTers problem.
> This is people who enjoy retro games who hate this.
> This is people who enjoy playing games for years to come who hate this.
> ...


No, I didn't blame TTers for Nintendo not putting out the holidays. I don't even feel the game is incomplete. The holidays, at ths point in time, ARE NOT NEEDED. If you don't TT then you are still going to have to wait till the actual date to experience them. The anxiety about servers breaking and crashing is no ones deal either. They won't, and if they do they have back ups. And you can play this game for YEARS, no one said that they wouldn't update them after this year. There is really many problems that the community is anxious and worrying about to give themselves this weird AC anxiety. If Nintendo ever decides to close the switch servers I am more than positive they will make the holidays permanent. Plus this wont be for decades. It's way to early to be worrying about problems that are nowhere near happening soon.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 4, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why do you find this game to be incomplete?


There is a laundry list of features not in the base game that was in predecessors. Sure, things get cut to make room for new things but it is a bit annoying. 
It is more the bigger beef with the holidays and events being excluded from the base game for reasons I have already stated.
But for specifics on what is missing from the game... there is an absurd about of rant threads on the forums already about things that are missing (i want bigger rooms in my house d---it) so I don't need to add to that spam. o.o ... honestly, I am glad they are not as prominent on the forum anymore.


----------



## babi98 (May 4, 2020)

I honestly 100% agree with this post and is why I also find myself vastly preferring New Leaf/previous titles over New Horizons. I despise Nintendo's approach of treating the new release like a competitive game and imposing unnecessary restrictions (lower interest rates, 1 island per SWITCH, no physical save copy, general negativity towards time travelling, etc) that have soured my experience. 

I hacked my copy of New Leaf, and guess what? Who cares! It is my town and I am not ruining anybody's experience since my preferences don't impact their gameplay at all. It's cool if they decide to patch in small things here and there but they released a game that, when island customization is out of the picture, has half the things to do compared with before. I don't appreciate the attempts to artificially prolong the playing time; if it is a good game it will be played for years as-is which is evident in NL and GC. I really hate that I find myself complaining so much but I feel disappointed and really want things to improve.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 4, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> No, I didn't blame TTers for Nintendo not putting out the holidays. I don't even feel the game is incomplete. The holidays, at ths point in time, ARE NOT NEEDED. If you don't TT then you are still going to have to wait till the actual date to experience them. The anxiety about servers breaking and crashing is no ones deal either. They won't, and if they do they have back ups. And you can play this game for YEARS, no one said that they wouldn't update them after this year. There is really many problems that the community is anxious and worrying about to give themselves this weird AC anxiety. If Nintendo ever decides to close the switch servers I am more than positive they will make the holidays permanent. Plus this wont be for decades. It's way to early to be worrying about problems that are nowhere near happening soon.


End patches for games to include all features for the future are only good if servers don't ever go down.
Otherwise, you are going to have to hack or homebrew your system to get an end patch off of an un-official site and hope for the best.
Again, I point the "This is people who enjoy retro games who hate this. " and "This is people who want to show their future kids, nephews, nieces, etc. the games we use to enjoy problem. " parts of my statement on why this is a problem..


----------



## Stil (May 4, 2020)

Idk, maybe go make a better game?
Sounds like a bunch of negativity and disappointment on your end.
Do you have any idea how much work it takes to code and design a video game?
Do you really think they wouldnt have added more content if they could?
Do you understand that developers have contracts with other companies and have deadlines to meet to realease a videogame?


----------



## Blueskyy (May 4, 2020)

I’m sorry you feel burnout. I feel like the people logging 400+ hours or resetting to get their perfect island map are going to feel that way though. Taking a break for a bit will help. This game has a lot and is still lacking a lot, but it is fun still for me to wake up each day, see what needs to be done, do it, and then go address my real life tasks. Wish you the best!


----------



## KeatAlex (May 4, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> End patches for games to include all features for the future are only good if servers don't ever go down.
> Otherwise, you are going to have to hack or homebrew your system to get an end patch off of an un-official site and hope for the best.
> Again, I point the "This is people who enjoy retro games who hate this. " and "This is people who want to show their future kids, nephews, nieces, etc. the games we use to enjoy problem. " parts of my statement on why this is a problem..


We've never had a game like this from Nintendo. New Leaf is the closest, and it's got a rerelease with the welcome amiibo update. Worst thing is that you get an updated copy. The games are designed to be played in the current time. Nintendo as we know is bad with t heir virtual consoles and past game libraries, but like all of those, you have to resort to homebrew already to be able to play some of those games. It's not like it's a new problem. All I am saying is enjoy the game now. If in 10 years this problem arises, then go ahead and complain.


----------



## meo (May 4, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> There is really many problems that the community is anxious and worrying about to give themselves this weird AC anxiety.


Honestly, this is all my feels right now. Truly not trying to offend anyone but I find it way more concerning the level of attachment and hysteria is going on. I get being attached to the franchise and sentimental but there's just some sentiments that really go beyond that and suggest an unhealthy component to people's involvement with the franchise. 
It's kind of how someone stated, it seems like it's masking something bigger and unfulfilled going on unrelated to the game. Not directing this at any specific person or OP. 

But it definitely warrants the discussion on just that this is just a game full stop...and, if things are becoming so upsetting for you, it truly warrants stepping back, examining factors going on around you, and regrouping things. Some of the sentiments made and expectations on this game is truly mind blowing.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 4, 2020)

meo said:


> Honestly, this is all my feels right now. Truly not trying to offend anyone but I find it way more concerning the level of attachment and hysteria is going on. I get being attached to the franchise and sentimental but there's just some sentiments that really go beyond that and suggest an unhealthy component to people's involvement with the franchise.
> It's kind of how someone stated, it seems like it's masking something bigger and unfulfilled going on unrelated to the game. Not directing this at any specific person or OP.
> 
> But it definitely warrants the discussion on just that this is just a game full stop...and, if things are becoming so upsetting for you, it truly warrants stepping back, examining factors going on around you, and regrouping things. Some of the sentiments made and expectations on this game is truly mind blowing.


I definitely agree some people need to take a step back and worry about real life issues. I did get a little obsessed about getting a few villagers I wanted, but honestly it is because I love the feeling of mystery you get from island hopping or searching the campsite. I love the franchise but I can’t find 10 hours worth of stuff to do each day. That’s why I don’t play for 10 hours. I save and quit when I do dailies. I actually had a thought yesterday about how hard it must be to actually make a game as intricate and detailed as this. I swear I even though I saw Sherb rub his nose for a moment today. Yes, the GC game has a charm I’ll never find in Animal Crossing again but this is the best Animal Crossing game. Emphasis on GAME.


----------



## Jas (May 4, 2020)

sorry you are feeling this way! i think a lot of people feel a little similarly because of having their own preestablished expectations of how the game should be (and that's a natural thing that happens, especially after waiting or so long).

if you don't like how the game is right now, i agree with everyone re: taking a break - especially if it is actually leaking into your life and actively making you feel bad. return to these old games in the series, see what you loved about them! you aren't obligated to play this game just because it has come out. i personally love the game, but i can see how people can easily get burnt out.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 4, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> There are rumors there will be an "end patch" that they will include then all of the events and holidays, but end patches only work if the servers are online to download them.
> Which, severs will always go down eventually. Usually Nintendo is good about them being up for at least 10yrs? But someday they will be down. And if you want the stuff that's online only? You need to hack or homebrew your system. I have seen retro gamers do it with other systems who had servers go down.
> Sim games are primarily on the PC, so it's pretty easy to get whatever patch you need through either their site or off another gaming archive site. Console is more difficult.
> 
> In old games other fruit was soooooo hard to get unless luck shined on you from a villager gift or gift from mom, but so far any findings for this games files is you have your native then you have your "sister" fruit (the one you always find on mystery islands that isn't your own.) TTers (or data mining to my knowledge?) has not said this sister fruit is seasonal like the flowers are. Which is annoying but technically you can get all flowers in the base game without trading. If the sister fruit was seasonal, it wouldn't be that big of a deal.



I guess we'll have to see how Nintendo will address that issue, but it's my understanding that if you buy games now that have been patched and updated, that if you buy them they will be updated as well (I know this isn't the case of AC at the moment, but isn't this the experience of other games)?

As for fruit, I mean, yeah it would be hard to get them once Nintendo stops giving online support to the game. But then again, that has been the case for every AC game in the past. It's not a problem particular to NH, rather, a rite of passage to another entry (and bc Nintendo eventually drops support to their systems to focus on a new one, lol). Also, and I had completely forgotten about this until your brought it up, wouldn't we be able to get fruit through Mystery Islands? In fact, we wouldn't have to rely on internet at all (unlike previous games, except GCN).

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



meo said:


> Honestly, this is all my feels right now. Truly not trying to offend anyone but I find it way more concerning the level of attachment and hysteria is going on. I get being attached to the franchise and sentimental but there's just some sentiments that really go beyond that and suggest an unhealthy component to people's involvement with the franchise.
> It's kind of how someone stated, it seems like it's masking something bigger and unfulfilled going on unrelated to the game. Not directing this at any specific person or OP.
> 
> But it definitely warrants the discussion on just that this is just a game full stop...and, if things are becoming so upsetting for you, it truly warrants stepping back, examining factors going on around you, and regrouping things. Some of the sentiments made and expectations on this game is truly mind blowing.



I'm very much on board with you on this. 

I guess this can be said about fans in every franchise. I don't want to chime in to say how people should or shouldn't play games. I have pretty unhealthy habits with video games, myself. I've seen users restart their islands for over 60 hours to get a layout they want. I know some users deal with anxiety and OCD, and I absolutely sympathize with them, but that alone speaks to me of an unhealthy relationship with AC (and probably, more anxiety inducing as well).

I do feel playing long stretches of the game has become the norm now a days and it's incredibly normalized that folks play and log over 400 hours in a month.


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 4, 2020)

I understand the frustrations of "missing elements" in New Horizons...and feeling like you've run out of things to do. I do agree...New Horizons can feel lacking in many ways. But, as others have suggested...I don't think quitting is a necessary course of action. I do think the game will continue to see more and more content added via free updates (as well as paid DLC). And it's important to remember, this is the first time they have allowed us to decorate outside. So, I'm sure that took a large chunk of their time and resources to consider. I'd be willing to bet that they're in the process of considering new, alternate methods of re-introducing some of the other content that has been missing...but, they need to do so with the consideration that people have filled their entire islands with all manner of unpredictable object placements.

The most logical answer is probably paid DLC with either land expansions or new islands to visit. For example...if they add an entire "resort" island as paid DLC...I think that would be a suitable option. A resort could add almost everything that has been removed in one fell-swoop. You could easily add diving for sea creatures, tropical fruit such as mango and banana, a fortune-telling hut, a dream suite/spa, a tiki bar/cafe run by Brewster. All of that could fit under the blanket offering of a "resort". And that's what I'm kinda betting on.

Other than waiting for the game to be updated or DLC offerings to come apparent...the best thing is always to play other games. I think it's easy to get burnt out on anything if it's the only thing you're playing/viewing/doing. Variety is the spice of life...as they say.


----------



## mondaycrossword (May 4, 2020)

so weird reading this thread and seeing all the condescension. OP stated multiple times that they played new leaf for 8+ hrs a day as well and didn't feel the same fatigue towards the game. i felt they were musing on why this title isn't as engaging to them and somehow that resulted in a dozen "log off lol/stop playing like it's a full-time job/play new leaf then" comments.

to actually respond to the post: i get where you're coming from. i've been feeling a bit bored with it as well, but i was also playing too much in one day and personally felt overwhelmed and burnt out. i've started making goals for myself, like focusing on gardening to get certain hybrids or fishing for the rare late night fish till i can get a model from C.J., and that's made it more fun for me.


----------



## meo (May 4, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> I'm very much on board with you on this.
> 
> I guess this can be said about fans in every franchise. I don't want to chime in to say how people should or shouldn't play games. I have pretty unhealthy habits with video games, myself. I've seen users restart their islands for over 60 hours to get a layout they want. I know some users deal with anxiety and OCD, and I absolutely sympathize with them, but that alone speaks to me of an unhealthy relationship with AC (and probably, more anxiety inducing as well).
> 
> I do feel playing long stretches of the game has become the norm now a days and it's incredibly normalized that folks play and log over 400 hours in a month.



I don't honestly care how people play their games. That isn't really what I'm referring to. I would specify honestly the specific sentiments but I rather not because that would point out certain people. If you spend 60 hours resetting and, at the end of the day, you feel good and are enjoying the time you're putting into the activity...you can separate that it's a choice you're making and you're okay with that..then that's fine. If you were putting in 60 hours of resetting, you say it's making you deeply depressed then that would certainly be an issue.
I definitely put a lot of time into this game and I will certainly say it's not a healthy amount of time from a point blank stance. But it's also not resulting in me being upset or have unrealistic expectations that cross over into my daily life or outlooks I have on future real life matters. If it was then that's what I mean by, certainly, I need to step back and address bigger issues..because it's not the game or nintendo causing that it's me. 

I've seen so many comments (not even really referring to this specific topic alone) where people translate their issues with the game into issues with how it's affecting their mental state in real life or expectations on what they want the game to do for real life matters and making indirect sentiments of holding Nintendo to some responsibility for it. I understand having issues with mental health and that's why it honestly concerns me and why I would encourage people feeling that way to reevaluate. You're only going to face more hurt the more you put on the game than stepping back to disconnect it from issues that affect your happiness.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



mondaycrossword said:


> so weird reading this thread and seeing all the condescension. OP stated multiple times that they played new leaf for 8+ hrs a day as well and didn't feel the same fatigue towards the game. i felt they were musing on why this title isn't as engaging to them and somehow that resulted in a dozen "log off lol/stop playing like it's a full-time job/play new leaf then" comments.



I don't think a lot of people think it is a musing. I certainly did not get that interpretation at all especially when the OP states it's depressing them multiple times, references it as an obsession multiple times, references it taking over outlooks on other activities/anticipation of other games, references instances of anxiety. Maybe because I deal with depression, I will always take it seriously when used especially for a post that is far too long to really just be a musing and references multiple points that are concerns. Some of it is certainly fair cons about the game that on their own would be general discussion but some of it is clearly affecting OP more than any one game should. 

I don't see anyone being condescending but rather being concerned. The OP, themselves references needing to take a break hence the title of leaving.


----------



## stiney (May 4, 2020)

I forget who said it, but I think this point got lost and it's important to comparing the games: New Leaf came out 7 years ago. That means if you played in 2013, you are 7 years older than you were then. I'll be 37 this summer. I went through a lot of Life in the last 7 years and it changed me. And I went through a lot of Life in the 7 years between when I was 30 and 23, or 23 and 16. 

It's what happens, we learn and grow. Our lives have different rhythms. Our free time becomes more limited (with the obvious exception of the lockdowns going on right now), so we can become more discerning about what we do with them. If I have 100 hours free each week to play video games, I'm not going to be as picky about what game I'm playing at any given minute than if I have 50 hours a week, or 10, or 5. 

And our tastes often change as we grow older. What's appealing about a game is not always the same as it was when I was younger, and I may not connect the same as I would have if it had come out when I was younger. And that doesn't mean that there's something wrong with the game, it just means I've moved on. And that can be sad, but it's OK if that's the case.

FTR I started playing New Leaf in 2018, so very late in the game's cycle, I was Very Into It until my life got too busy and I had to put it down (working a full time job, a part-time job, and a side hustle will get to you eventually apparently). I'm very into New Horizons. I like the slower pace; I feel less overwhelmed. I feel like I can take time to take screenshots of beautiful sunsets or the stars on a clear night and just enjoy being on my island, rather than rushing to unlock everything because everything was already there to be unlocked and there were a million guides about how to best optimize everything in your NL town.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 4, 2020)

mondaycrossword said:


> so weird reading this thread and seeing all the condescension. OP stated multiple times that they played new leaf for 8+ hrs a day as well and didn't feel the same fatigue towards the game. i felt they were musing on why this title isn't as engaging to them and somehow that resulted in a dozen "log off lol/stop playing like it's a full-time job/play new leaf then" comments.
> 
> to actually respond to the post: i get where you're coming from. i've been feeling a bit bored with it as well, but i was also playing too much in one day and personally felt overwhelmed and burnt out. i've started making goals for myself, like focusing on gardening to get certain hybrids or fishing for the rare late night fish till i can get a model from C.J., and that's made it more fun for me.


So sorry you’re taking it as people being condescending. People are more so just giving advice. If someone is not liking something with the game, focusing on real life is great and sounds like that’s what OP is planning on doing. I’m in full support of it!


----------



## fuzzdebell (May 4, 2020)

OP, the last good deed you can do to the community and also yourself is donate all your bells and stuff. Then sell the game or uninstall it. This will ensure you will not play the game anymore and go through the same experience. Or just donate/sell your Switch. It is no good and useless to keep it any longer with you. The best way to quit 100% is to get rid of everything. But keep your 3DS and New Leaf. They will accompany you as long as you want. Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 4, 2020)

Eh,sometimes it happens.It's like when you have a favorite band or singer and you've loved all of their albums but then they release one that you just can't get into.Video game series are like that too.I used to love the Halo series until I played Halo 4.I finished that game and never went back to replay it like I had done with every other Halo game because it just wasn't as much fun to play.Maybe New Horizons is the OP's Halo 4.


----------



## edsett (May 4, 2020)

It sounds like this isn’t the sort of game for you anymore, which is fine! It’s okay to fall out of love with a franchise or anything else for that matter. New Leaf is still available for you to play.


----------



## Antonio (May 4, 2020)

To be honest, I don't think this game is supposed to be played as much as you were playing it. For instance, on average you have been playing at least 8hrs a day (since the game was released 45 days ago and you have at least over 360 hrs in so 360/24 = 8hrs). Even then, those calculations are based on you at least playing every day for 8hrs since release meaning if you skip a day, the hours you play on average go up.

Yes, the game is incomplete but in terms of events, unless you were time travel in NL to play events, then there wasn't as much to do on a daily basis. I feel like there is more to do on a daily basis compared to the previous title? The game will eventually have more content in the future and yes, I understand the wait is terrible but this game is based on patience and waiting real-time for content. I'm happy they are blocking actual events in real-time. I also feel underwhelm by the events but judging by animal crossing development team response to other feedback, they are listening. 

In terms of villagers, their dialogue is repetitive but it has always been repetitive. I personally would not like to play a relaxing game and be insulted by villagers. However, I have seen examples of villagers talking to each other and insulting each other. Of course, it's usually sarcastic but it's actual insults towards not me but to another villager. I have also seen villagers get angry based on other conversations and me having to calm them done. Overall, the dialogue is much better compared to previous games, and saying they don't insult you is sort of wrong? I mean, they do get mad when you hit them/push them. If you truly want to improve dialogue, get rid of dreamies. I don't have any dreamies and I let my villagers leave so I can get new ones and hear more dialogues.  OFC, who knows who you'll get next,,,

This game obviously takes more resources to work on (since NL was 1000 blocks or a GB while NH is more than 6GB) so it would take more time to work on compared to previous games. I would rather wait for them to work on everything and polish it up then release it rushed and have not as much content for an event.

The details in this game are amazing...

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020

I also had to reset the game because I TT to get everything and I realized this was getting boring. So, I reset my town and have been playing a few hours every day for the last 2-3 weeks. I still have tons of work to do terraforming but it's soo cool so far and I haven't gotten as bored since I TT'd.


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 4, 2020)

I pretty much grew up playing online games like MMOs so I'm used to games getting more content as time goes on. I feel like a lot of people here aren't too familiar with that though? I know everyone's fond of New Leaf but New Horizons is a next gen game, they're going to be doing things differently. Gradual online updates are pretty common in games nowadays.

I like when games start off with very little then get more and more content over time. It gives me a reason to keep playing and to look forward to future updates. I have so many fond memories of games I played when I was younger getting huge content updates and it was SO fun and exciting, I'd stay up all night waiting for updates to go live. It's such a great feeling when it actually hits and I feel like I can experience that again with New Horizons' future updates.

You can always go back and play older games like New Leaf if you don't like NH. I just personally think it's too early to be full on quitting..?
Especially with quarantine it's super easy to burn yourself out on games, which is why I've been trying to play multiple games and not just one _all_ day. I thought I played obsessively but even I don't usually play 8 hours a day.

I think NH is a great game so far, but it definitely has it's issues. The worst part of it for me is the glitches that have been plagueing the game since day one.
I'd recommend taking a break then coming back during the next big content update, but that's all up to you. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

well, i'm worried that we'd need new shops because i simply do not have enough room thanks to isabelle's ridiculous demands. unless they decide to put kicks in able sisters, or at least bunk off the shops to a separate island to go to for free (lets call it the shopping isle LOL), that'll be perfect. it was better in new leaf where the main street had the shops and only brewsters were the one shop on the town. Here's an idea, how about brewster sets up his shop in the museum, since he is excellent mates with blathers

i heard references of brewster coming, i also heard references to joan coming back (or maybe tortimer's wife)

I want diving back and island medals and phineas

and i want katie to be in my island permanently.

and i wish i could scan luke triton's shirt from the 3ds but the nooklink app is not recognising the pattern.

there is lot of improvement needs to be done, and the only reason why i'm still playing is because i'm helping out newbies or people on fb or on this forum

when they've finished the actual game, i will continue it fully


----------



## dildu (May 4, 2020)

I feel you, OP. 

My BIGGEST complaint is the lackluster dialogue...It pains me that the dialogue got soooo watered down. I miss the meanness some villagers had. I miss declining their request and seeing them huff and puff with anger, lol. Talking back and forth to two matching personalities is such a shame when they say the same thing. I got Beardo and Klaus repeating each other all the time - YAWN!!!!!!! They are like the same villager at this point.
But the dialogue has been declining since the 2nd AC release, so I'm not surprised that it got this bad. 

Compared to all the other games though, being able to decorate the outdoors with furniture and terraforming is amazing and sells the whole game for me. I tried to play WW this past weekend and kept trying to place furni outside  

Just my two bells!!!!!!


----------



## marea (May 4, 2020)

I would suggest a break too! I think the game has so much potional to become better and better through updates, and i have a feeling they are gonna add old features beside brand new ones. Lets wait and see how the game changes in the next months. Try playing other games or do other things for the time being.

Please dont take this as me trying to dismiss your opinion as i do agree with some of your points.


----------



## Tinkalila (May 4, 2020)

I agree with you on a lot of your points. I'm not very picky about animal crossing, I just love the series as a whole and I've been very happy just to be playing the new game, so I can't say I'm feeling the same fatigue yet. But I can definitely see how all of those things could ruin someone's enjoyment of the game.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 4, 2020)

I understand your frustrations. I was frustrated at the beginning of New Horizons as well.

But these days, it seems like video games as a whole are released in a different way now. Big updates as part of DLC, for years, seems to be the new norm. I wouldn't call NH a failure because they want to try it this way. The game seems a little barren right now, yeah for sure, but there are so many things that have been datamined, with great characters, buildings, features coming back. It's kinda cool that they're NOT in the game yet, because if they were 1) I would probably already have them all and therefore 2) I would have nothing to look forward to!
Heck, they're apparently still updating Pocket Camp. And many years in to New Leaf, they came out with a huge update, introducing new villagers and MEOW tickets and probably more things I can't think of right now. I think this is indicative of how long Nintendo plans to keep New Horzions fresh with new, interesting updates.

I'm not surprised that you really didn't like the Easter event, I know you said you didn't expect it to be like your idea at all but I know if I had come up with an entire 3D model of an idea I had for the game, I would be disappointed no matter what the event turned out to be.

I will agree, 100%, the dialog in New Horizons needs so much work. I haven't played any AC games before New Leaf, but I have seen screenshots of villagers being shockingly mean, and I really wish Nintendo hadn't ditched that. I think they're afraid of upsetting people. Especially since Resetti was made to be optional in NL.

All in all I don't think you should quit New Horizons completely. I think you should take a break, see where the game goes in a year.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 4, 2020)

You make a lot of good points like how moving flowers around is a pain (though it is more convenient if you think on how it makes it harder for thieves to steal them), how most events are not as grand as announced, how mystery islands are very bare-bones and how this game is mostly incomplete. I also like your Bunny Day idea a lot better.

Still (maybe because I haven't completed my island yet) I'm really enjoying New Horizons at the moment. I'm fairly new to starting my file, so my opinion on this game is probably not as valid or concrete.

 Personally I like the music more than NL, but if someone else doesn't like it, it shouldn't be viewed as hate, so much as different tastes, I think, and criticizing a game shouldn't automatically categorize you as hater or negative nancy either. You can be a fan of anything and still criticize it for it's flaws, since nothing is perfect. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 4, 2020)

I didn't read all the topics here, but I did read the OP's post. 

Yeah a break is great and all and should be tried before quitting, but let's not kid ourselves guys. This game was released barebone. The beginning was scripted and dragged on too much, a lot of features were removed (and may be added later) other things were changed when they weren't broken (unnecessary dialogue to just buy one letter to mail to someone) so far we had two events Bunny day that was lackluster and went on for a week when one day could suffice, and a grindy fishing tourney that is just a reskinned tour from CT.

Even I'm growing bored of it. There's not a real multiplayer. At least not yet. You can visit your friends island to see their setup, but that's it. Villagers don't ping for requests, visits, and treasure hunt replaced hide and seek. I would prefer hide and seek. It actually looks like the villagers are interacting/playing and it's not just some random X marks the spot.

Its like Botw all over again where they poured their heart into the open world, but neglected so much to do so.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 4, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> I didn't read all the topics here, but I did read the OP's post.
> 
> Yeah a break is great and all and should be tried before quitting, but let's not kid ourselves guys. This game was released barebone. The beginning was scripted and dragged on too much, a lot of features were removed (and may be added later) other things were changed when they weren't broken (unnecessary dialogue to just buy one letter to mail to someone) so far we had two events Bunny day that was lackluster and went on for a week when one day could suffice, and a grindy fishing tourney that is just a reskinned tour from CT.
> 
> ...



I mean, I've said it before and I'll say it again. Why do you say it was released barebone? They've added so many distinct and defining (and dare say, game changing) features to this entry. That the game started out with a pace and a "progression" system, doesn't indicate it's lacking. I was actually pretty amused by the fact we'd have a sort of "story" in an AC for the first time, and enjoyed the progression (to be able to compare my original deserted island to what it is now, is amazing). Features included in AC games change throughout each release. They've gone back to include plenty of features thought lost. And yeah, we're missing features from previous games - as do all - but I find most criticisms point to features missing from NL (which is why I find odd why people just not say that, instead). As you said, it's already been hinted that they'll include them at some point (perhaps not all, but certainly some of the previous features). 

As for your take on multiplayer, tbh, AC multiplayer has - generally - always been like that. NL was the only exception when it came to multiplayer. I'm certainly not opposed to more multiplayer features, but it's not _unlike _Animal Crossing to have a multiplayer like this. 

As for interactions, I do agree I miss hide and seek and visiting villagers. It's something I hope they bring back. But villagers do ping you for requests.


----------



## gerejuju (May 4, 2020)

Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you'll come back when the game is more developed!


----------



## R. Planet (May 4, 2020)

kevindamico91 said:


> This will be a long post. Sorry in advice for my bad english.
> I really feel strange since ACNH was released and today I'm really starting to think to stop playing ACNH, so I need to write what I think so I can understand if I'm the only one feeling this way.
> 
> I became fan of Animal Crossing when New Leaf came out. I fell in love with it and I started to play lots of hours with it. My love for AC was growing a lot and I shortly became obsessed with it. After some time, they announced HHD and Amiibo Festival games.
> ...



Firstly don't apologize for your English. You sound like Starfire from Teen Titans and I love it.

Secondly, I think you've made yourself sick of Animal Crossing. You've thought so long and so hard about it that it can no longer live up to your memories or your expectations.

Many people my age were in the same boat with Star Wars Ep1. Looking back on it it's actually the best of the prequels but after 15 years of hypothesizing, speculating and worship, there was no WAY any movie could have lived up to the hype.

While this kind of effect happens often with film it's now starting to happen all the time with video games because the production times are getting longer and longer which gives us more time to pick apart everything about the previous titles to the point that the next game won't be able to live up to expectations.

I've seen it with NH just like I saw it with BotW when it came out. Too much time for us Zelda fanboys to sit around and hype the game up in our own minds ruined it for many.

Take my advice and step away from AC for a few months. Then come back with fresh eyes so you can better appreciate it for what it is rather than feeling let down for it not being what you had hoped for.


----------



## Arrei (May 4, 2020)

astoria said:


> I read your whole post and I agree with it. I’ve played the original one for GameCube and feel like that game is better than this one. Like it’s 2020 and the game is so empty and feels boring to me. I feel like I wasted $60 on this for so little content. The events aren’t even exciting either, I did the May Day tour and I was like what is this? Nook said it was supposed to be something relaxing for all your hard work but it was just a hard maze that I had to restart 3 times only to have rover give me a briefcase. Very boring. I’m not playing it everyday like I was in the beginning because there’s barely anything to do.


Pardon me, but I have to question what you expected from a minor holiday like May Day? These kinds of mini-holidays have existed in most games in the series, such as the original game's Sports Fair or New Leaf's Explorer's Day.. They're just cute little diversions with commemorative items to spice up the day-to-day, and May Day actually had something to _do_ besides "talk to Tortimer/Isabelle, receive item". I don't understand how anyone can criticize NH for content while simultaneously bringing up the original game which had fewer actual activities and the same kinds of events.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 4, 2020)

Arrei said:


> Pardon me, but I have to question what you expected from a minor holiday like May Day? These kinds of mini-holidays have existed in most games in the series, such as the original game's Sports Fair or New Leaf's Explorer's Day.. They're just cute little diversions with commemorative items to spice up the day-to-day, and May Day actually had something to _do_ besides "talk to Tortimer/Isabelle, receive item". I don't understand how anyone can criticize NH for content while simultaneously bringing up the original game which had fewer actual activities and the same kinds of events.


I have to agree that while I wish there were more May Day events, I had fun with May Day. It was a small game to break up daily tasks, kind of like the island in NL was. I hope they have more small events like this.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 4, 2020)

Arrei said:


> Pardon me, but I have to question what you expected from a minor holiday like May Day? These kinds of mini-holidays have existed in most games in the series, such as the original game's Sports Fair or New Leaf's Explorer's Day.. They're just cute little diversions with commemorative items to spice up the day-to-day, and May Day actually had something to _do_ besides "talk to Tortimer/Isabelle, receive item". I don't understand how anyone can criticize NH for content while simultaneously bringing up the original game which had fewer actual activities and the same kinds of events.


I agree on this becausei f it was going to be a huge event like bunny day i'd get so overwhelmed, it's too much. so i'm glad it was just a thing where we got to see leif and get extra miles


----------



## Aleigh (May 4, 2020)

I completely agree with everything you're saying and I'm so glad you put it into words. They took out a lot of stuff they won't be able to put back in as well, like Dr. Shrunk (now the villagers give us reactions), Copper / Booker (the lost and found is in the town hall building) and Harriet (we can do our own hair now). And don't even get me started on how upset I am about Resetti. Yeah, okay, they still gave him a job, but it's close to useless and we don't even get to see his face, and he is my favorite NPC. People are saying Tortimer's dead, and as much as I love Flick and CJ, I'm going to miss Nat and Chip. Daisy-Mae, a bit of an unpopular opinion, is annoying and kinda gross. Joan will be missed as well. And what was the point of adding things in NL, such as the dream suite, Re-Tail, and the new cool special fruits if they were just going to take them back out in the next game? There have been some rumors going around that the dream suite is coming back, and I know Reese and Cyrus are making a return, but for what? One small event? And Rover? Is this all we get to see of him? Porter? Kapp'n? Blanca was missing on April Fools day too. I just hope with future updates some of these characters will make a permanent return. I have such a deep emotional connection to a lot of these characters from playing since the gamecube, and I know I mention that a lot, but it's true. The happiness and nostalgia that animal crossing brings me is such a huge part in why I still love and play the games. New Leaf was amazing, and I feel like they downgraded with NH, especially with how much Nintendo hyped this up. Idk, these are just my opinions. They took a lot of things out that I am going to miss significantly. I am still going to play it, just because of the upcoming updates, and we'll see what happens when the one year mark rolls around. I do get the feeling of extra added anxiety and stress this game brings compared to all of the past versions, as well as the feeling like your island's already complete. I too am finding myself running around my island unsure of what to do because I feel like I've done everything lmao

but don't get me wrong, I will always love animal crossing and everything that's a part of it.


----------



## astoria (May 4, 2020)

Arrei said:


> Pardon me, but I have to question what you expected from a minor holiday like May Day? These kinds of mini-holidays have existed in most games in the series, such as the original game's Sports Fair or New Leaf's Explorer's Day.. They're just cute little diversions with commemorative items to spice up the day-to-day, and May Day actually had something to _do_ besides "talk to Tortimer/Isabelle, receive item". I don't understand how anyone can criticize NH for content while simultaneously bringing up the original game which had fewer actual activities and the same kinds of events.


I don’t know what I expected, in the trailer it just seemed like something else. And the sports fair thing in the GameCube one was cute and I liked that one. I wasn’t comparing the events of this game and the GC one. I just never played new leaf or any of the newer games besides the original so I don’t know how new leaf was. I’m going by my experience of playing this game that it feels empty.


----------



## cainhurst (May 5, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> [..] criticizing a game shouldn't automatically categorize you as hater or negative nancy either. You can be a fan of anything and still criticize it for it's flaws, since nothing is perfect. But that's just my opinion.



I wish I could sticky this.


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 5, 2020)

Here is the main problem. ACNH is getting way too modern and it doesn't feel like a wood forest game anymore. Now days everything is about being very rich, living on your own island with animals, having a phone, airplanes, and more too modern stuff. AC was mainly supposed to feel like a wood forest animal game until pocket camp changed everything. Yeah so you have an Island in New Leaf, but it wasn't the main part and it wasn't part of your town. Even I can't share an island with my sister who owns the island, I will still lose interest in NH in few months later. If you ever feel like it, we can play NL togther because I still play that game a lot.


----------



## Loreley (May 5, 2020)

I completely agree with the "the game feels incomplete" aspect. I hate that I have to wait for online updates to be able to experience everything. In MMOs, content updates might add to the endgame but rarely change the basic or low level stuff for most of the time. Animal Crossing doesn't really have an endgame, decorating stuff is something you can do instantly. Adding to basic stuff is frustrating to me, because I feel like I have to adapt when I'm not exactly expecting to. With the addition of hedges and bushes alone I felt like I have to change a lot of areas on my island again. While it's nice to have something to do, this also felt very frustrating to me. If I knew what items and decorations will be available after future updates, I could plan accordingly and put less effort into specific areas, because I'll change them anyways. I would have preferred for the game to be released in a year but with all the stuff in it.

quick edit because I forgot to mention this: What also irks me is that the current physical copy is already outdated and will basically be useless in a year. What's the point of buying a physical copy when you'll have to download a huge content update first to get the Animal Crossing experience that includes Redd and seasonal events? (this a nitpick, I know. I just thought I'd share since I was ranting anyways)


----------



## astoria (May 5, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> Here is the main problem. ACNH is getting way too modern and it doesn't feel like a wood forest game anymore. Now days everything is about being very rich, living on your own island with animals, having a phone, airplanes, and more too modern stuff. AC was mainly supposed to feel like a wood forest animal game until pocket camp changed everything. Yeah so you have an Island in New Lead, but it wasn't the main part and it wasn't part of your town. Even I can't share an island with my sister who owns the island, I will still lose interest in NH in few months later. If you ever feel like it, we can play NL togther because I still play that game a lot.


I agree with this. This game just doesn’t feel like animal crossing to me, more like a design simulator than actually getting to know your animal neighbors.


----------



## Hodgie (May 5, 2020)

You’re wrong about some of these things the game has never crashed online for me I’ve been playing every single day with friends for hours on their islands I think it’s just your connection.


----------



## astoria (May 5, 2020)

Hodgie said:


> You’re wrong about some of these things the game has never crashed online for me I’ve been playing every single day with friends for hours on their islands I think it’s just your connection.


The game has crashed for multiple people online and they’ve lost progress. It could be from a strangers internet connection, I have good internet but one of my sessions was cut off because another players internet crashed.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 5, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> Here is the main problem. ACNH is getting way too modern and it doesn't feel like a wood forest game anymore. Now days everything is about being very rich, living on your own island with animals, having a phone, airplanes, and more too modern stuff. AC was mainly supposed to feel like a wood forest animal game until pocket camp changed everything. Yeah so you have an Island in New Lead, but it wasn't the main part and it wasn't part of your town. Even I can't share an island with my sister who owns the island, I will still lose interest in NH in few months later. If you ever feel like it, we can play NL togther because I still play that game a lot.



I don't agree with this entirely. Sure, AC has become more modern and adapted new "technologies", so to speak (even introducing a NookPhone), but like the entire point of NH is that you can 'technically' make your island look however you want it to be. If your deal is for it to look like a forest of sorts, then by all means. Do so. You can even live in a tent for the entirety of the game if you prefer, or even limit the number of villagers in your island if you plan on make it more 'deserted'.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



astoria said:


> I agree with this. This game just doesn’t feel like animal crossing to me, more like a design simulator than actually getting to know your animal neighbors.



I think AC needed to evolve at some point. Whenever its remained unchanged it hasn't been received very well by players (take CF for example).


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 5, 2020)

astoria said:


> The game has crashed for multiple people online and they’ve lost progress. It could be from a strangers internet connection, I have good internet but one of my sessions was cut off because another players internet crashed.


My sister also got some problems too when it comes to internet even though our internet is good.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

I'm thinking it's because ACNH can get very crowed when there is 8 people online on one island.


----------



## RhinoK (May 5, 2020)

I can see where you're coming from with a lot of what you're saying but I do disagree with some points. That is, of course, the result of opinions

With that said, I do second the notion that it probably is just fatigue. While you didn't get exhausted from New Leaf in the same length of time, that was years ago, and ultimately, in a different world. From the sounds of it you enjoyed New Leaf more, but there are no doubt external factors which is affecting enjoyment for a lot of us. 

I, for one, appreciate the slow addition of NPCs. Ultimately a part of me is glad if we never got any extra buildings (less adapting my island, but then again, it could be a fun challenge) but I can see why this would be a bother! With that said, I am hoping for the cafe's return. But even with the cafe in mind, I was only intrigued in New Leaf because of the part-time job and the ability to get Brewster Gyroids, which weren't even things I used; just did for completion's sake.

On a contradictory note, I do miss the function of the Dream Suite (and arguably Katrina's tent). But I just couldn't imagine myself liking the idea of having a dream suite on my deserted island?! (It's also why I'm kinda scared that we'll get a Nookington's-esque upgrade. I really appreciate the idea that this island is being developed to the best it can be by us, but I just feel as if an emporium is gonna be super jarring!)

Club Tortimer? I sorta agree with. I remember at the start of the lifespan I loved playing the minigames with online friends and competing to get some bonus medals, but I stopped doing that after a while and I forgot I ever did it. With that said, it would be nice if there was something you and your friends could do minigame wise besides fishing/bug competitions! Although with terraforming, there are options available (and I've seen people get creative). The pier does look lonely, I can only wonder if Kapp'n could (hopefully) dock there. It'd be a very apt summer update!


----------



## Loreley (May 5, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> You can even live in a tent for the entirety of the game if you prefer, or even limit the number of villagers in your island if you plan on make it more 'deserted'.


I agree with most of what you said, but living in a tent for the entire game limits your gameplay options very heavily (e.g. not unlocking Nook Miles+), making it not worth it imo. Although this feature was advertised in one of the trailers, it is clearly not recommended to never upgrade from a tent.

(That said, tents weren't a thing in the more "foresty" games AC and AC:WW, so one could probably go for a deserted theme even without a tent)

edit: ARGH typo


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 5, 2020)

Loreley said:


> I agree with most of what you said, but living in a tent for the entire game limits your gameplay options very heavily (e.g. not unlocking Nook Miles+), making it not worth it imo. Although this feature was advertised in one of the trailers, it is clearly not recommended to never upgrade from a tent.
> 
> (That said, tents weren't a thing in the more "foresty" games AC and AC:WW, so one could probably go for a deserted theme even without a theme)



Oh, yeah. You might make another character with a tent, grind the miles with the other and so forth and then delete the original haha


----------



## SourDtakedown (May 5, 2020)

I did read all of this and while I find this game to be amazing and a huge improvement in the series I agree with a lot of the things you criticized I think the multiplayer is shallow and the loss of the island mini games is saddening. My biggest complaint is the terraforming, why on earth can you not choose to terraform multiple tiles at once. To address your post I honestly think you need a break from the game you're burning yourself out. I did the same I'm at a slump on working my island and taking a couple days off has been helping.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 5, 2020)

Honestly think a lot of you were young when you played NL and now are adults playing NH and that's giving you a weird distortion.

Now that's not saying your criticisms aren't valid but I think they are criticism that Animal Crossing has always needed to work on.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (May 6, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> I completely agree with everything you're saying and I'm so glad you put it into words. They took out a lot of stuff they won't be able to put back in as well, like Dr. Shrunk (now the villagers give us reactions), Copper / Booker (the lost and found is in the town hall building) and Harriet (we can do our own hair now). And don't even get me started on how upset I am about Resetti. Yeah, okay, they still gave him a job, but it's close to useless and we don't even get to see his face, and he is my favorite NPC. People are saying Tortimer's dead, and as much as I love Flick and CJ, I'm going to miss Nat and Chip. Daisy-Mae, a bit of an unpopular opinion, is annoying and kinda gross. Joan will be missed as well. And what was the point of adding things in NL, such as the dream suite, Re-Tail, and the new cool special fruits if they were just going to take them back out in the next game? There have been some rumors going around that the dream suite is coming back, and I know Reese and Cyrus are making a return, but for what? One small event? And Rover? Is this all we get to see of him? Porter? Kapp'n? Blanca was missing on April Fools day too. I just hope with future updates some of these characters will make a permanent return. I have such a deep emotional connection to a lot of these characters from playing since the gamecube, and I know I mention that a lot, but it's true. The happiness and nostalgia that animal crossing brings me is such a huge part in why I still love and play the games. New Leaf was amazing, and I feel like they downgraded with NH, especially with how much Nintendo hyped this up. Idk, these are just my opinions. They took a lot of things out that I am going to miss significantly. I am still going to play it, just because of the upcoming updates, and we'll see what happens when the one year mark rolls around. I do get the feeling of extra added anxiety and stress this game brings compared to all of the past versions, as well as the feeling like your island's already complete. I too am finding myself running around my island unsure of what to do because I feel like I've done everything lmao
> 
> but don't get me wrong, I will always love animal crossing and everything that's a part of it.



Everything, what you said, is my thoughts. I'd love the dream suite! Because it's better that way, looking for inspiration without having to island hop! Blanca will be missed, but I was glad not to do the minigames, as it was hard to understand what she was saying (back then I had no internet since broadband wasn't even in the place I was at the time), and maybe if Blanca did come, they'd have something different.

I'm glad we have to dig out parts of gulliver's phone because in new leaf, it was hard to answer the questions as i flunked geography and i only managed to find 7 places.

Maybe they'll find something else for Dr. Shrunk, as I've lost a few friends trying to share all his dad jokes. lame af, they said.

I don't think Tortimer's dead. Did you know turtles and tortoises live til they're 300? And hey, who knows, Chip and Nat might come for National Bug Day and National Fish day or something.

i've also realised they don't have white wooden fences. AND IT WAS SHOWN IN THE TRAILER!

Harriet should do a different job than hair. Her silly questions gave me ridiculous hair. It was ridiculous on me, but cute on other people. She calls me sugar. I hate my grandma calling that.

I wished cyrus could craft and customise for us. I'd pay bells for him to do something as it's easier to get softwood and hardwood rather than the normal wood.

I want rover and katie back, and not just for one thing. Anyway, does anyone know if they're siblings or father and daughter?

Joan definitely looks better than daisy mae because at least Joan actually wipes the snot off her nose. Maybe Daisy is allergic to turnips but doesn't want to let her grandma know. oh wait, i did hear a reference from isabelle joan might be returning. "when gram gram's knee gets better, i'll bring her on sunday walks with me" but that could also refer to Leila and her grandma (tortimer's wife), not to be confused with Leilani.

Resetti - look, i don't like how he got kicked out of his job, i don't think that's fair on him. I liked him in new leaf, he was very funny. so when i played wild world, i almost had a heart attack when he came. his words were worse back then. and i was very annoyed the fact i paid $10 for a game that FREEZES, it wasn't my fault that it did, so when i went back to the game, i had a fifteen minute lecture on "resetting" the game.

i'd like him to be on groundhog day, or a job that doesn't give me heart attacks. i don't pity him, but i just think it's unfair about his job getting cut. however, it's great it autosaves, because my battery died and when i returned to the game, everything was saved and i still had the three sturgeons i caught.

kapp'n is a creep, but it would be great if he was in there. just not on a boat where he'll sing about his wife, daughter or me.

i think new leaf is better than new horizons, but new horizons is better than new leaf.

Also, there is a bunch of items that have changed or put out. There are NO retro tvs anymore. i can't have the tvs i used to have as a kid, now there's wall mounted ones



and the paperboy cap looks different. it has chequered pattern on it, and now it looks nothing like luke triton's cap. i can't cosplay. but like, nintendo DID create professor layton, so...

we've got high loans for pissy small rooms, except the basement and attic, but it does not excuse anything. new leaf wouldn't have mattered if we had 50 million, at least in new leaf we wouldn't need to craft a fishing rod every ten catches, or two coelacanths, if we're so lucky to catch two in a row.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (May 6, 2020)

I read OP's post, and skimmed through the replies. Sorry, this will be long! 

First of all I want to say that I'm glad that there was places like TBT where I feel a bit more free to share my opinions, I'm scared of getting attacked on Reddit/Twitter if I say anything remotely different from what those players are saying.   

Also I think it's important to point out that Corona has been affecting different people and places, well, differently. Some people have a lot of free time now, but others don't. I live in Japan where some people are still going to restaurants and getting haircuts (against the government's orders) and a month after the game came out I was still going into work everyday,even now I still go into the office at least once a week. On the flip side, when NL came out it was the beginning of summer vacation for me, and I basically had three months free. Right now my Switch says that I've been playing for 95 hours which means 2 hours/day. Meanwhile in NL I put in 93 hours in the first three weeks, with an average of 3.5 hours/day in the first two months. I think one of the reasons is that I had more friends on my 3DS before I started playing so I did more WiFi-ing. This isn't completely related to the rest of my post, but whenever I see people online posting that people feel a certain about AC "because Corona" that that isn't necessarily the case. Everyone's lives are different, especially now.

Okay, now for my real post. I think that while I do like NH there are things that take away from the experience from me. Overall right now I feel more positively about NL. I started with WW (played GC after) so I have been around for a while which shapes my perspective. The problem is, though, that I'm not 100% sure what it is that feels off to be about NH. Like I said, I'm not playing it nearly as much as NL so that's not the issue.

Some of my thoughts:

-When I saw videos/pictures of the game before release I really liked the graphics. But now they feel a bit too bright and shiny for me, it's the same issue I have with the Sims 4 in comparison to 3. It's not a major issue, but I think that this affects the charm of the game's world for me. I wonder though if this is partly due to it being made to work on a TV screen

-I'm not loving the music, it's definitely my least favorite out of the series. I'd love it if we could choose to play hourly music from one of the earlier games

-It's going to take me a while to get used to digging up flowers... 

-I'm disappointed in the options for clothing and furniture. I think in NH they tried to push the game towards being a bit more palatable for a broader audience and so they went with realistic pieces and ditched the more stylized look of the past to an extent. I wish that they would've kept in more older options though because I liked the look of them. When I look at people's islands and houses online, so many of them look the same to me because of the lack of options but also the lack of diversity. I'm hoping that more is added in updates because I think that this is going to start to become an issue with more people

-There's a lot of talk about QoL updates. TBH there's lots of things that bother some people that don't bother me. IE not having a marker for where your flowers are going to be planted or having to wait a day for certain things. What I like is when the game feels immersive so I can overlook some inconveniences. As well, there's things about AC that I like because I've never found a game quite like this experience. I don't want it to feel too much like all the other games out there. But I get that this depends a lot on what kind of player you are, and the game is trying to go for a wider appeal.

-I haven't WiFi-ed too much so I can't really comment on it

-I was excited about having events being added by update. I still like it, but I do wish that we had to work for things a bit more in addition to the updates. In NL it took me months in order to unlock everything, and I liked the feeling that I had earned it. We're getting things spaced out now but I don't get as much satisfaction since it feels like it's being handed to me. However, having things be more of a surprise is fun. I wish that it was a combination of the two systems.

-Speaking of which, I wish that there was a bit more difficulty in bugs/fish. I don't visit the islands very much but even then I had no problem catching a coelacanth and three oarfish. Also was anyone else annoyed by how common tarantulas were in March!? So many times I was just trying to get somewhere on an island and one ran up from off screen and got me... I know the spawn rate was lower in April to begin with but I'm glad that they nerfed some of the rarer finds. The new interest rate makes it almost meaningless though haha.

-I wish that there was more variety in dialogue. I don't mind the number of personality types but I wish each one had more/better dialogue. I was playing WW a bit in order to record something and I was shocked at how they talked! It's such a big difference. I used to spend so much time just spamming my villagers when I was younger making them talked because 1) what they said was interesting 2) there was such a variety. I couldn't do that in NH (or CF for that matter since they'd just repeat the same line once you talked to them), could this get added to in an update? Probably not but I can dream!

-I love being able to put furniture outside! It's my favorite things about NH. I know that one day I'll fill up my island but for now I'm having fun with different ideas. Terraforming is fine, but it is unfortunate that we had to sacrifice some of the polish and smoothness of our towns in order to get it since things are more blocky now.


It's hard to say exactly how I feel about the game since we'll have to wait and see exactly what comes out of the updates (minigames please!). Overall I do like the game but it does lean in a different play-style direction from mine. I'm not in quarantine so my experience has been different from some of you, and also I've started to feel a different energy from players on Reddit/Twitter since it's come out, probably due to how many new people to the series there are. I'm looking forward to seeing how the game develops from here, and in the end I didn't like CF (too similar to WW which I played a ton) but then afterwards we got NL which is now possibly my favorite. I know it's not too comforting, but hey maybe the next AC game will be more your style.


----------



## wildbite (May 6, 2020)

I disagree with people suggesting if you spent 200+ hours playing this game you’ve got your money worth. It’s very easy to spend that time doing meaningless activities over and over.

Mini games on the island in New Leaf or taking orders in the Cafe were little ways to break up the repetition.

I would have been happy with being able to ask villagers if they need help or invite them over to my house.

It also blows my mind swimming was not included in the base game when we are on an island surrounded by water.

Nonetheless, I am happy to have the game.


----------



## Mezzanine (May 6, 2020)

deleted


----------



## bobthecat (May 6, 2020)

when I first started playing it I wasn't in love with it at first because at the beginning  getting 30 iron is kind of long

but after the first week seeing my town slowly coming together I'm really in love with it. If you've played 8 hours everyday I'm afraid that's not healthy and you need to space out your play time more.

Going back and playing new leaf would just feel really limiting, rather than talking just the good things about new leaf can we talk about some bad things?

1) less flower types (I love hyacinth, and I'm personally biased because flowers are one of my fav features of ac in general)

2) a villager can randomly leave with out asking you

3) no terraforming.

4) no placing furniture outside

5) no diys, I think this extends play time of the game. once you catalogued everything in new leaf that was it. Also in nl everyone used the duping glitch.. less common in nh because it's been patched or harder to do

6) nintendo having the ability to patch any new dupe glitches that are discovered, this will make the economy online trade more stable

7) no such thing as dodo code, you used to have to add every single fc for a trade

8) the general graphics from NH are so impressive, when it rains the trees are shiny and my peaches and  villagers with hair have a fuzzy texture, so cute. 

9) you couldn't customise the outside of your house, you were just limited to the roof colour. also ur post box is fixed

10) No hunting for villagers on mystery islands. Before in NL you had to rely on trading online with people who often charged insane prices for dreamies, Now in some sense its in your own hands if you grind enough for nmt.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (May 7, 2020)

I'm a bit worried if the game will continue to rely on customization as being its main appeal even after the updates come out. We don't know what the updates will bring so this could very well get fixed, but right now I'm uncertain about the longevity of NH compared to NL.

The main appeal to NH over past games is how much control you have. More house customization than NL, placing furniture outside, terraforming, placing villagers' houses, and having more control over who stays and who goes. This does add a lot to the game, and is one of the reasons why I think it's reaching new audiences, but I'm not sure if it's going to hold out for as long as the previous title.

The main reason for that is that in any of the games oftentimes once a player is satisfied with their town/house they don't try to tear things down in order to make room for new ideas. If someone finally feels happy with their island, how each of the parts look and their house, if they get a new idea they're going to need to sacrifice and get rid of something they already designed in order to make room for it. Some people don't mind doing this, sure, but I think that the type of people who care a lot about design tend to not do this as much. In NL you could always buy a second game cartridge, and many players did, but with NH you have to have a second system. In that case, if you pick up the game again later and still feel like you want to preserve how things are there's less to do. 

Meanwhile in NL I'll grab it every once-in-a-while to do more island tours, deserted island escape, or even the club or cafe. Having the mini-games gave me something more to do when I felt like I didn't want to disturb my town's layout. That's why I think relying too heavily on customization isn't good (okay and I'd really appreciate a tool to smooth out terraforming so it's less blocky).

The other issue is that furniture is fairly limited in NH. This is one of the things that has kept me from designing too much of my island, I don't have the exact right pieces for some of my ideas.

There are definitely improvements for customization though, real paths and having patterns be transparent are _huge_. But I think that in the end when you have a finite amount of space without buying more systems that causes issues for players in the long-run who don't want to get rid of one of their ideas to make room for another (although having more character houses available is a big help!).


Of course, this is for the current state of the game. I have high hopes that mini-games could be added (even Welcome Amiibo did) and we'll have to see about furniture.


----------



## PineappleZap (May 16, 2020)

I was gonna get a switch to play this game but after watching my sisters I must agree with you that it seems incomplete. It lacks the animal crossing charm. So instead I'm going to enjoy more 3ds games (I mostly play new leaf but it's a wonderful little device so I want to get the most out of it) and eventually a laptop to enjoy steam to scratch the relaxing sim itch! (and also the billion other things laptops are good for) We're getting a new wii so I'll be able to play city folk for much longer without losing the save hopefully, and maybe ac gamecube sometime too.

Even without actually playing, I feel you! Just looking at the game you can tell something big is missing, something isn't right. I suspected the focus on kid friendly dialogue and customisation would overtake the dialogue and diverse characters from June e3 last year!

But I'm not gonna stress myself out over video games, no matter if the franchise is a beloved favourite! In the meantime I can play other wonderful games and go retro for a bit! I'll check back with new horizons in a year or so and see what's changed, but maybe I'll never really want the game. After all, Nintendo aren't who they used to be, but maybe updates will complete the game!


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 16, 2020)

I agree it's boring doesnt have the great feeling that new leaf has I HATE the rivers look compared to nl and the fact we cant go in the ocean is debilitating I have no desire to fish or catch bugs... the tarantulas scare me.... the vilagers dialogue stinks... its so lame... its soooooo lame.. we need more design slots its pathetic and the resetting nightmare... I cant I really cant

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020

Making us play longer for a mystery update that might make us change everything is not cool.. 

I really want to try the original.. I dislike the way nh is trying to be realistic yet look at the characters noses... and then look at the river it looks like $#*+ the trees leaves are annoying the way they move and the sounds of the footsteps TOO LOUD... I love the cartoon look BETTER


Wheres even the house outside customization I've heard it's there I dont see it.. i pick nl over nh.... and I've only played those 2


----------

